# 2018 RANGEMAN GPR-B1000 NAV-BEAST PHOTO Thread of AWESOMENESS!!! Post 'em up guys!!!



## Time4Playnow

Just as with similar threads in the past for the GPW-1000, GWG Mudmaster, etc., *this thread is all about PHOTOS on the GPR-B1000!!! (version does not matter) Show them in the wild -- in the forest, in the jungle, on the water, in the mountains, in the city, or even outside your office --- whereever you happen to be with your GPR*. ;-)

I'm not an owner YET, but will be one day, and when I am you can be sure I will FLOOD this thread with photos!! :-d

I shouldn't have to say this, but I will.... *THIS thread is NOT for comparisons between the GPR and watches from other brands, or related discussions; nor is it for photos of other brands of watches. You can compare those and post those to your heart's content - but NOT here!!* (take that, smartwatch freaks! :-d)

So DSD, Mtb, and others --- c'mon, lets see your best shots of your GPR!!


----------



## Joakim Agren

*Re: 2018 RANGEMAN GPR-B1000 PHOTO Thread of AWESOMENESS!!! Post 'em up guys!!!*



Time4Playnow said:


> Just as with similar threads in the past for the GPW-1000, GWG Mudmaster, etc., *this thread is all about PHOTOS on the GPR-B1000!!! (version does not matter) Show them in the wild -- in the forest, in the jungle, on the water, in the mountains, in the city, or even outside your office --- whereever you happen to be with your GPR*. ;-)
> 
> I'm not an owner YET, but will be one day, and when I am you can be sure I will FLOOD this thread with photos!! :-d
> 
> I shouldn't have to say this, but I will.... *THIS thread is NOT for comparisons between the GPR and watches from other brands, or related discussions; nor is it for photos of other brands of watches. You can compare those and post those to your heart's content - but NOT here!!* (take that, smartwatch freaks! :-d)
> 
> So DSD, Mtb, and others --- c'mon, lets see your best shots of your GPR!!


Time4Playnow you should add the BEAST part to the title if possible as in "2018 RANGEMAN BEAST GPR-B1000 PHOTO Thread of AWESOMNESS!!! Post 'em up guys":-d That way we have it on par with the GPW models...:rodekaart:-d

I do not yet own this beast but I thought it could be suitable to warm up this thread with this...










:-!:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Here ya go  Thanks for the wonderful tread T4P


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Here ya go  Thanks for the wonderful tread T4P


Great start, DSD!! Thanks!! :-!

I hope to see MANY more photos from you in this thread - similar to what you did with the Kobe Rangeman.  That first one was just a start. ;-):-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot T4P. Promise this thread will be a belter. So many other members will be joining in. The joy is back 








My first photo upon arrival a week ago


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot T4P. Promise this thread will be a belter. So many other members will be joining in. The joy is back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first photo upon arrival a week ago


Beautiful DSD -- gorgeous!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks so much T4P One for the road ( off to work today )


----------



## hasto092

Damn, damn, damn... all this waiting is painful. Someone should invent teleportationmail LOL.

Can't wait to post up some pics soon fellas.


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

So what do these go for? I'll guess between 800.00 - 1000.00? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Breach Bang Clear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time4Playnow

Slm643 said:


> So what do these go for? I'll guess between 800.00 - 1000.00?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Pretty much. Retail in the U.S. when they come here next month is supposed to be $800. They are a bit more than that everywhere I've seen, so far.

Has anyone actually gotten the black one yet?? :think: I honestly can't recall seeing photos of the black one from owners on this forum, but I might be mistaken...

haha! No sooner do I post this than someone posts pics of the black one! :-d Some shots of that dial would be appreciated! :-!


----------



## Breach Bang Clear

Here you go sir










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Pretty much. Retail in the U.S. when they come here next month is supposed to be $800. They are a bit more than that everywhere I've seen, so far.


Rakuten has them hovering between 815-825 USD, which is the cheapest I've seen. Plus 10X points from one seller, T4P. Tempting, eh? ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Rakuten has them hovering between 815-825 USD, which is the cheapest I've seen. Plus 10X points from one seller, T4P. Tempting, eh? ;-)


Eh.....no. :-d I'm going to wait till it's in the U.S. and I can hopefully find 20% off somewhere... ;-)



Breach Bang Clear said:


> Here you go sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What great shots!! Thank you!!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## kubr1ck

Breach Bang Clear said:


> Here you go sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great, congrats! What's the comfort level compared to the D1000 Frog?


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Eh.....no. :-d I'm going to wait till it's in the U.S. and I can hopefully find 20% off somewhere... ;-)


Yeah, I'm not in a rush with this one either. Need to see it in the flesh.


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## Slm643

I would love to see that next to a PRW-3500-1cr, which is my current favorite! even though I have a gw-5000 1jf... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092

kubr1ck said:


> Rakuten has them hovering between 815-825 USD, which is the cheapest I've seen. Plus 10X points from one seller, T4P. Tempting, eh? ;-)


Just had a look at Rakuten and was immediately disappointed. The price advertised is waaaaaay cheaper than what I paid through another Japanese site. GODAMNIT. Anyway here's a link to what I reckon is the cheapest I've seen it for so far.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/wassyoimura-japan/item/612403/

P.S the exchange right now is 1,071 Australian Dollar equals 824.35USD


----------



## kubr1ck

hasto092 said:


> Just had a look at Rakuten and was immediately disappointed. The price advertised is waaaaaay cheaper than what I paid through another Japanese site. GODAMNIT. Anyway here's a link to what I reckon is the cheapest I've seen it for so far.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/wassyoimura-japan/item/612403/
> 
> P.S the exchange right now is 1,071Australian Dollar equals 824.35USD


Don't feel too bad man. It happens to all of us. We'll find two awesome deals in a row and then take a hit on the third because of some unforeseen circumstance or a simple oversight. Those independent Japanese sellers do tend to be more expensive, but offer top notch service and will take good care of you if something goes wrong. If you're just looking for a good deal, cross-shopping Rakuten Global with eBay and Amazon will usually yield the best results. In any case, enjoy your new watch!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## mtb2104




----------



## Feltox

The watch is awsome, and big, and awsome, and... well, big, indeed. I agree completely. I will post a photo, when I have one, I promise.
And now, can someone please tell me, if the watch has internal memory to store different locations? Can I put different locations into the memory with a help of a smartphone, and then choose from them - when the phone in not available? Can one use the gps function without a smarthone at all?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriend ❤❤❤


----------



## Time4Playnow

Feltox said:


> The watch is awsome, and big, and awsome, and... well, big, indeed. I agree completely. I will post a photo, when I have one, I promise.
> And now, can someone please tell me, if the watch has internal memory to store different locations? Can I put different locations into the memory with a help of a smartphone, and then choose from them - when the phone in not available? Can one use the gps function without a smarthone at all?


Sorry, please take your questions to another thread. This is a photo thread. Thanks.


----------



## Feltox

It is a pitty, the previous thread has been closed due to all those arguments. Well, I quess, you just guys have fun posting your photos.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Feltox said:


> It is a pitty, the previous thread has been closed due to all those arguments. Well, I quess, you just guys have fun posting your photos.


Well we still have the "Rangman" thread here that you can post in: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/next-new-rangman-gpr-b1000-===-800$-4592415.html Or it is always possible to make a new one....









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Two generations ❤


----------



## mtb2104

Good way to keep some memories of the places visited.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super awesome mtb  So uplifting Pls keep it coming and enjoy your holidays 








One older shot  More to come ...


----------



## GaryK30

mtb2104 said:


> Good way to keep some memories of the places visited.


What does the fish on the display mean?


----------



## mtb2104

GaryK30 said:


> What does the fish on the display mean?


It's just an icon that you can set for each point, and in those case, it's the aquarium.


----------



## hasto092

Got it, very fast postage from Japan.

Here are a few, stock standard, pics of the latest pick up. VERY happy with it. The ONLY thing I am searching for on settings is brightness setting. My eyes need more brightness. Haven't found anything yet...











Thanks.


----------



## T3C

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


I could never make my Gs' sit up like yours ... guess it's time I sent them to obedience school.

Nice collection btw


----------



## mtb2104

Not exactly the watch photo, but I hope it's okay to share the watch app photo. 

A 2+ hour trip back to hotel from the aquarium... watch did well I think.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

❤


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

T3C said:


> I could never make my Gs' sit up like yours ... guess it's time I sent them to obedience school.
> 
> Nice collection btw


Thanks a lot


----------



## Oreezy

Received mine last week, Katsu-san (Higuchi) was awesome to purchase from. It's a bit top heavy but all in all a very robust watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats Oreezy


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super duper nice mtb. That's enjoyment pure. Glorious weather as well Thanks 4 sharing. More cooler and greyish in Hongkong but so much looking forward to the long Easter weekend. Weather should be fine

























Finished charging. Pretty fast. Ok massive thanks again to T4P for opening this thread


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Think I didn't post this one. China Special Edition Mudmaster & the mighty GPR


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


>


Great shots mtb  Enjoy


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

mtb2104 said:


>


If those coordinates are correct, you are or were in Okinawa. Very nice! :-!


----------



## milloncobra

Not yet released here in Holland, but ordered one of the first 5, so i am exited! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

South China Sea


----------



## hasto092

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> If those coordinates are correct, you are or were in Okinawa. Very nice! :-!
> 
> View attachment 13018513


WOW, stalking on whole other level LOL.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Myrrhman

--Crosspost--

The monster has arrived !!!

















This is such an awesome G.

Still have to take the time to play with it, but so far it looks and works great.

Only thing i miss is the hourly chime>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Myrrhman said:


> --Crosspost--
> 
> The monster has arrived !!!
> 
> View attachment 13022809
> 
> 
> View attachment 13022811
> 
> 
> This is such an awesome G.
> 
> Still have to take the time to play with it, but so far it looks and works great.
> 
> Only thing i miss is the hourly chime>


Oh yesss Well done Myrrhman Enjoy. Plenty of photos ( here ) please  Happy Easter holidays


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## hasto092

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Nice shot mate,


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

hasto092 said:


> Nice shot mate,


Thanks a lot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Adrian Markus

The title should be GPR-B1000.


----------



## date417

Haha 'The fantastic four".


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great olive green pair


----------



## maxpowerful

Just got mine last friday and I'm loving it. 
I had a spare set of JaysandKays NATO/ZULU adapters that I modded to fit the GPR B1000. Works well but the screws stick out and are bare. I wanted a way to carry the watch in a more flat profile when I'm not wearing it, kind of like a pocket watch.









Nice spring day in NYC...


----------



## hasto092

maxpowerful said:


> Just got mine last friday and I'm loving it.
> I had a spare set of JaysandKays NATO/ZULU adapters that I modded to fit the GPR B1000. Works well but the screws stick out and are bare. I wanted a way to carry the watch in a more flat profile when I'm not wearing it, kind of like a pocket watch.
> Nice spring day in NYC...


I've been in contact with JaysandKays a few days ago and they have nearly sorted out an adaptor fro the GPR. Don't when release day is though.

Gav


----------



## maxpowerful

hasto092 said:


> I've been in contact with JaysandKays a few days ago and they have nearly sorted out an adaptor fro the GPR. Don't when release day is though.
> 
> Gav


Good to know! I'll have to look out for it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Aenkor

You Guys ignored me all the time and didn't put me on the list but im IN (even with my small 17,5cm arms):


----------



## jomar

My


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Aenkor said:


> You Guys ignored me all the time and didn't put me on the list but im IN (even with my small 17,5cm arms):


Big congrats and sorry for the miss :-( Added you already. Enjoy the beauty


----------



## jomar

More pics


----------



## Leon007

Here are a few photos from my BLACK ONE 
Because of:
„30) Leon007 - RECEIVED ( no photos yet )" 










Leon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Leon007 said:


> Here are a few photos from my BLACK ONE
> Because of:
> „30) Leon007 - RECEIVED ( no photos yet )"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Yeah  kinda overdue ;-) Well done. Pls few more if you can


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The second one arrived lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenkor

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The second one arrived lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


WTF!?!?!? Both for yourself??? 🙂 Nice shot!!!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Aenkor said:


> WTF!?!?!? Both for yourself??? 🙂 Nice shot!!!


Yup...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

A red one would be very nice isn't it? Perhaps by the end of this year. Would be a sell-out for sure


----------



## kubr1ck

*New Ranger looking good behind a display case...*









*(and yes, that is a GPW-2000, Gulfmaster Q1000, Gold Tornado GPW, Gold Tornado Frogman and Marine Blue D1000 Frogman next to it - this little shop has good inventory)

Feeling even better on the wrist...*


----------



## Oreezy

Still trying to get used to the size, I'm almost there.


----------



## javylsu

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The second one arrived lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Thanks for posting this pic - confirms to me that the black version is the one I will be ordering. 👍


----------



## Aenkor

Lunch time...


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> *New Ranger looking good behind a display case...*
> 
> *(and yes, that is a GPW-2000, Gulfmaster Q1000, Gold Tornado GPW, Gold Tornado Frogman and Marine Blue D1000 Frogman next to it - this little shop has good inventory)
> 
> Feeling even better on the wrist...*
> 
> View attachment 13039935


...and you didn't go HOME with it??? :-x:-x:-s

You're slipping man, you're SLIPPING!! ;-):-d:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Look how big the beast is


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> *New Ranger looking good behind a display case...*
> 
> View attachment 13039923
> 
> 
> *(and yes, that is a GPW-2000, Gulfmaster Q1000, Gold Tornado GPW, Gold Tornado Frogman and Marine Blue D1000 Frogman next to it - this little shop has good inventory)
> 
> Feeling even better on the wrist...*
> 
> View attachment 13039935


Nice

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Here's double vision lol...








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here's double vision lol...
> View attachment 13050015
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice. Are you really gonna keep both of them? If so, that is a boss move right there. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awaiting T4P latest arrival


----------



## Time4Playnow

The Nav-Beast arrived!! :-!:-! Very happy with my color choice, though I'm sure the olive is fantastic also. Black and red is the classic Casio color combo. This thing is HUGE, no doubt! The depth/thickness of the case is what really makes it seem so large, IMO. But the diameter is also quite large. But is it too big?? Never!! ;-):-d

Played around with the menus a little so far, pretty easy to use. I REALLY like the rotary crown - that's my first impression, anyway! Would love to see that be used on other Gs instead of an actual crown.

Haven't even tried the GPS yet. I synced with Bluetooth after I opened the package.

Casio made the hardcopy manual REAL small, by just referencing the menus instead of going thru each and every function. One thing that stuck out to me from the manual......battery life withOUT using GPS --- 1.4 years!!!

Today not the best day for picture taking, but we had a moment of sun, so here are a few. 











You know this thing is big when it dwarfs the D1000 Frog! :-d



I even broke out the selfie stick so that you guys who are thinking of buying one might get a better perspective of its true look on the wrist. (mine, 7.25)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Nice. Are you really gonna keep both of them? If so, that is a boss move right there. :-!


Yea both are mine

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual

Time4Playnow said:


> The Nav-Beast arrived!! :-!:-! Very happy with my color choice, though I'm sure the olive is fantastic also. Black and red is the classic Casio color combo. This thing is HUGE, no doubt! The depth/thickness of the case is what really makes it seem so large, IMO. But the diameter is also quite large. But is it too big?? Never!! ;-):-d
> 
> Played around with the menus a little so far, pretty easy to use. I REALLY like the rotary crown - that's my first impression, anyway! Would love to see that be used on other Gs instead of an actual crown.
> 
> Haven't even tried the GPS yet. I synced with Bluetooth after I opened the package.
> 
> Casio made the hardcopy manual REAL small, by just referencing the menus instead of going thru each and every function. One thing that stuck out to me from the manual......battery life withOUT using GPS --- 1.4 years!!!
> 
> Today not the best day for picture taking, but we had a moment of sun, so here are a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know this thing is big when it dwarfs the D1000 Frog! :-d
> 
> 
> 
> I even broke out the selfie stick so that you guys who are thinking of buying one might get a better perspective of its true look on the wrist. (mine, 7.25)


Looks great, dude! Please let us know how she performs. Get lost in a desert or something.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> The Nav-Beast arrived!! :-!:-! Very happy with my color choice, though I'm sure the olive is fantastic also. Black and red is the classic Casio color combo. This thing is HUGE, no doubt! The depth/thickness of the case is what really makes it seem so large, IMO. But the diameter is also quite large. But is it too big?? Never!! ;-):-d
> 
> Played around with the menus a little so far, pretty easy to use. I REALLY like the rotary crown - that's my first impression, anyway! Would love to see that be used on other Gs instead of an actual crown.
> 
> Haven't even tried the GPS yet. I synced with Bluetooth after I opened the package.
> 
> Casio made the hardcopy manual REAL small, by just referencing the menus instead of going thru each and every function. One thing that stuck out to me from the manual......battery life withOUT using GPS --- 1.4 years!!!
> 
> Today not the best day for picture taking, but we had a moment of sun, so here are a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know this thing is big when it dwarfs the D1000 Frog! :-d
> 
> 
> 
> I even broke out the selfie stick so that you guys who are thinking of buying one might get a better perspective of its true look on the wrist. (mine, 7.25)


Huge congrats T4P. Looks stunning. Enjoy and welcome to the club


----------



## hasto092

Time4Playnow said:


> The Nav-Beast arrived!! .


I LOVE the red accents, main reason I went for the black version. Congrats on the pick up mate, enjoy.

Gav


----------



## Time4Playnow

hasto092 said:


> *I LOVE the red accents, main reason I went for the black version.* Congrats on the pick up mate, enjoy.
> 
> Gav


Thanks! Yeah, me too. I went back and forth on the color. Originally I was leaning toward the olive because I like yellow accents, AND I know how good the 1A3 Mudmaster looks. But then I thought since I have that 1A3, it would be good to get something a little different here.. And I do like red accents a lot too. And since black/red are the classic Casio colors, I think that sealed the deal for me.


----------



## Aenkor

Black/red is Casio Classic. Here how it arrives:


----------



## Time4Playnow

In my haste to post some photos yesterday, I forgot to include any of the really cool ceramic case back.  I'm glad Casio chose to put the "Rangecat" onto this case back, too! :-! That was on my very first Rangeman (v1), so there's some tie-in there to Rangeman history.



I also like the fact that the carbon fiber is visible in the strap. Straps on some watches, including some GPW-1000s and D1000 Frogs, have carbon fiber straps but the carbon fiber is not visible. I prefer when it is... ;-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> In my haste to post some photos yesterday, I forgot to include any of the really cool ceramic case back.  I'm glad Casio chose to put the "Rangecat" onto this case back, too! :-! That was on my very first Rangeman (v1), so there's some tie-in there to Rangeman history.
> 
> 
> 
> I also like the fact that the carbon fiber is visible in the strap. Straps on some watches, including some GPW-1000s and D1000 Frogs, have carbon fiber straps but the carbon fiber is not visible. I prefer when it is... ;-)


If I may add one more thing to this...I know it's carbon fiber but for this Rangeman model I love how soft and flexible they feel...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Again So glad that you have joined the club T4P.


----------



## Scout

Lots of numbers on that case back! Dig the engraving.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Close-up


----------



## willydribble

Topping up the solar with some early evening sun


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Joakim Agren

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Hey Deepsea_dweller I hear your Rangeman Beast whispering it want to see those bamboo scaffolds on a sky scraper?:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Joakim Agren said:


> Hey Deepsea_dweller I hear your Rangeman Beast whispering it want to see those bamboo scaffolds on a sky scraper?:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d
> 
> View attachment 13058139
> 
> 
> :-d:-d:-d


I'll do that one day Joakim


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Roughly what I paid for the BEAST


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Roughly what I paid for the BEAST


But..but...but --- if that's about what you paid for the Beast, shouldn't the money be GONE???? :think:

Oh, I get it. You must have planted one of those rarely seen, but often mentioned "money trees." Looks like it's yielding a good harvest for you!! :-d:-d:-d How about sending me a few seeds from it so I can grow my own?? ;-):-d


----------



## Eric.S




----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> But..but...but --- if that's about what you paid for the Beast, shouldn't the money be GONE???? :think:
> 
> Oh, I get it. You must have planted one of those rarely seen, but often mentioned "money trees." Looks like it's yielding a good harvest for you!! :-d:-d:-d How about sending me a few seeds from it so I can grow my own?? ;-):-d


Dayam, DSD in HK bustin' the Benjamins. Nice! b-)


----------



## milloncobra

Time4Playnow said:


> In my haste to post some photos yesterday, I forgot to include any of the really cool ceramic case back.  I'm glad Casio chose to put the "Rangecat" onto this case back, too! :-! That was on my very first Rangeman (v1), so there's some tie-in there to Rangeman history.
> 
> 
> 
> I also like the fact that the carbon fiber is visible in the strap. Straps on some watches, including some GPW-1000s and D1000 Frogs, have carbon fiber straps but the carbon fiber is not visible. I prefer when it is... ;-)


Yeb it's nice to see the carbon in the strap, on my GPW1000 it's not visible.
I am waiting on the new Rangeman, so hope the carbon is visible on that.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> But..but...but --- if that's about what you paid for the Beast, shouldn't the money be GONE???? :think:
> 
> Oh, I get it. You must have planted one of those rarely seen, but often mentioned "money trees." Looks like it's yielding a good harvest for you!! :-d:-d:-d How about sending me a few seeds from it so I can grow my own?? ;-):-d





kubr1ck said:


> Dayam, DSD in HK bustin' the Benjamins. Nice! b-)


 Thanks guys and gotta say there's nothing better than brand new 100 US$ notes  Just an awesome feeling


----------



## Time4Playnow

I feel compelled to post a photo with every post in this thread... :-d:-d

I really like the solar panel area the way it's been done on this watch. 

I also did a little test today. THAT'S RIGHT, I gave my GPR a TEST!! :-x:-x:rodekaart

Sometimes my GPW-1000s will not do a GPS time sync, or will take a really long time to do one, if the sky is solid cloudcover. Today we have those sky conditions, so I tried it with my GPR. And the results are in........the GPR did a GPS time sync in 8 seconds!! :-!:-! It passed the test with flying colors. I suspect that with the GPS antenna in the bezel, this GPR has much greater GPS sensitivity than other Casio GPS watches. It is probably a necessity for the GPS navigation.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Time4Playnow said:


> I feel compelled to post a photo with every post in this thread... :-d:-d
> 
> I really like the solar panel area the way it's been done on this watch.
> 
> I also did a little test today. THAT'S RIGHT, I gave my GPR a TEST!! :-x:-x:rodekaart
> 
> Sometimes my GPW-1000s will not do a GPS time sync, or will take a really long time to do one, if the sky is solid cloudcover. Today we have those sky conditions, so I tried it with my GPR. And the results are in........the GPR did a GPS time sync in 8 seconds!! :-!:-! It passed the test with flying colors. I suspect that with the GPS antenna in the bezel, this GPR has much greater GPS sensitivity than other Casio GPS watches. It is probably a necessity for the GPS navigation.


Beauty shoot!:-!

I have noticed in your picture and some others that the digits give a rainbow effect. Is this effect only visible in photos or with your naked eyes as well?:think:

So far no one has taken a really close up macro shoot of the solar panel and the edge of the solar panel (perhaps you can be the first Time4Playnow?), wonder if that ring is made out of metal and that future versions of limited edition Rangeman Beasts will have that inner ring in different IP colors? I think that would look really nice, this new Rangeman do not have the colorful metal ring eye that the old Ranger did so I think that a colored outer ring could be an alternative to that ring...

Here I did a Photoshop to see what it could look like with a blue one...









Looks nice I think...:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Forgot this one last week


----------



## Time4Playnow

Joakim Agren said:


> Beauty shoot!:-!
> 
> I have noticed in your picture and some others that the digits give a rainbow effect. Is this effect only visible in photos or with your naked eyes as well?:think:
> 
> So far no one has taken a really close up macro shoot of the solar panel and the edge of the solar panel (perhaps you can be the first Time4Playnow?), wonder if that ring is made out of metal and that future versions of limited edition Rangeman Beasts will have that inner ring in different IP colors? I think that would look really nice, this new Rangeman do not have the colorful metal ring eye that the old Ranger did so I think that a colored outer ring could be an alternative to that ring...
> 
> Here I did a Photoshop to see what it could look like with a blue one...
> 
> View attachment 13061353
> 
> 
> Looks nice I think...:-!


Yes, your photoshop job was nice!

I have not noticed a rainbow effect on that solar panel with the naked eye. (apologies for the dust on it in this pic)



But this is what it looks like through my sunglasses -- a cool greenish tint to the solar panel.


----------



## jomar

⌚


----------



## milloncobra

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Forgot this one last week


Those pics of you, they not gonna make it any easier for me, waiting on the damn watch!


----------



## Ottovonn

I got mine!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Honouring the Man Of The Moment Ottovonn  Well done Huge congrats. Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Stay well connected with San Francisco 
























[ today's shot ]


----------



## JanW

The Beast is in!


----------



## Aenkor

In the forest...


----------



## andyahs

Arrived


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

I think first shot ever. The GPR and my absolute fave the Kobe City Fire Bureau Rangeman


----------



## andyahs

Morning glory.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Going to put it to use today at the Zoo.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenkor

Charging...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Going to put it to use today at the Zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This looks cool I was also impressed to watch the interactive 3D map.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenkor

Just because i see your post of the App and the total distance: i walked 2 hours yesterday with my daughter and we played in the forest. Total length was about 4,5km. The 3d view shows it right but the front says 118 km which is total nonsense!? Anybody know why? The App crashes almost every time i use 3d view.


----------



## andyahs

She's enjoying this beautiful clear sunny Florida day.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Oldgrid

Got this last Monday. Tried it around town and on a truck ride. Works perfectly When the weather clears I hope to take it on a ATV ride and make an in use informational video.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oldgrid said:


> Got this last Monday. Tried it around town and on a truck ride. Works perfectly When the weather clears I hope to take it on a ATV ride and make an in use informational video.


Congrats but can't see your photo Oldgrid :-(


----------



## Oldgrid

Hmm Copy pasted from Google Photo. Shows up fine on my end and in your reply. Any suggestions?


----------



## GaryK30

Oldgrid said:


> Hmm Copy pasted from Google Photo. Shows up fine on my end and in your reply. Any suggestions?


I see the photo in your post and in DSD's reply to you.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Oldgrid

Thanks. Means it's not on my end.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Nice sunny shot! :-!

?


----------



## milloncobra

Bad news for me, not getting it end of the month, so i have to have more patience pffff  don't no the reason but it's very difficult to get them here!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

milloncobra said:


> Bad news for me, not getting it end of the month, so i have to have more patience pffff  don't no the reason but it's very difficult to get them here!


Don't worry. It happened to many of us for sure .. first it's disappointing but at the end time passed fast  Fingers crossed ☘and a happy weekend millioncobra


----------



## Servus

It is also not yet available in Germany.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## jpcwon

Just picked one of these up from an amazon seller. I've owned many G-Shocks including some high end ones (Mudmaster, Gravitymaster), but this thing seems to be on another level. Loaded with features, and very easy to use. Can't wait to give it some wrist time!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great news jpcwon. I have added you ( GPR Order list ) Pls plenty of photos upon arrival









South China Sea; the Mudmaster & the GPR Ranger


----------



## jpcwon

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great news jpcwon. I have added you ( GPR Order list ) Pls plenty of photos upon arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South China Sea; the Mudmaster & the GPR Ranger


Thank you sir!!! I actually just got it in the mail. I will post pictures of it shortly once it's done charging.


----------



## milloncobra

Servus said:


> It is also not yet available in Germany.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Yes europe it is hard to get, but hey more fun when it's arrived.


----------



## milloncobra

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Don't worry. It happened to many of us for sure .. first it's disappointing but at the end time passed fast  Fingers crossed ️and a happy weekend millioncobra


Yes but ordered almost 1.5 months ago so a little disappointed, but hey more fun when it is arrived .
And for you a good weekend also


----------



## andyahs

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

I've noticed something unusual about the GPR's backlight and dial. The standard lighted view, below, is light-colored digits on a dark background. But - if you keep the light on and slowly angle the dial away from your eyes, that display turns into dark digits against a light-colored (or white) background!! :rodekaart (unfortunately I was not able to capture this in a photo) The digits are easily readable, even at an extreme angle - but they do appear as dark digits against a white background... :think::think:

Optical illusion, or design feature??? :-s Try it!!! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Jomarr

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


 my says hello


----------



## IndianaFuzz

Got mine last week.


----------



## javylsu




----------



## milloncobra

Can somebody tell me when they come out in europe? I am sick of waiting


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

milloncobra said:


> Can somebody tell me when they come out in europe? I am sick of waiting


millioncobra Where did you originally order from ? Really long wait :-(


----------



## milloncobra

Deepsea_dweller said:


> millioncobra Where did you originally order from ? Really long wait :-(


We have a premium Gshock store here and buy them there, my mudmaster and GPW1000 comes from there to, the store ordered 4 of them but when they arriving i don't know, the store called multiple times with casio Netherlands, but they don't get a really good answer.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pls hang in there millioncobra. I'm pretty sure it won't be much longer  Fingers crossed


----------



## milloncobra

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Pls hang in there millioncobra. I'm pretty sure it won't be much longer  Fingers crossed


Yeah yeah, says someone who got one


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## andyahs




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Not sure if posted yet


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Servus

Hello, just annoyed by Casio right now.
The Rangeman is still not available in Germany. I think Casio can keep it now. 

Kind Regards


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Servus said:


> Hello, just annoyed by Casio right now.
> The Rangeman is still not available in Germany. I think Casio can keep it now.
> 
> Kind Regards


Sorry to hear that. There is a G-Shock shop in Paris so I'm spoiled.

I have found:

https://www.uhrcenter.de/en/product/casio-g-shock-rangeman-solar-gps-gpr-b1000-1er/

But it's here with a 30 days return policy.
Did you check it ?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Double post.


----------



## Servus

Hello,
I had already written to him and he hopes! However, delivery in 1-2 weeks cannot be insured.

Kind Regards

But it's not so tragic, others have also nice watches.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Servus said:


> Hello, just annoyed by Casio right now.
> The Rangeman is still not available in Germany. I think Casio can keep it now.
> 
> Kind Regards


You can buy it from another EU country? I was informed there is a delay in shipment of the Rangeman to Germany. In worst case scenario it will not arrive until late June but prognosis is during the next week or two. So if you can hold on for a couple of weeks just hang in there...:-!

Cheapest place to buy it is otherwise in Japan where it is possible to find it around 600 Euro.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Let's get back on track 









More photos to come this weekend


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Let's go


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## kubr1ck

GPR navigates me to beer. :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> GPR navigates me to beer. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13167515


Wow, that is cool!!! It is a very special GPR that navigates its owner to beer!!! :-d:-! You hit the jackpot with that one! ;-):-d


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I have found the Navibeast V2 Prototype !!









Of course it was in that movie:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oh yes. Just arrived. More to come of course


----------



## javylsu

Awesome, congrats!!! Can’t wait to see more pics!


----------



## Aenkor

Cheers!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

javylsu said:


> Awesome, congrats!!! Can't wait to see more pics!


Yes plenty more to come Thanks a lot


----------



## Oldgrid

Why did you buy it? I know it's new and shiny and really cool. But why did you buy it for real? Does anyone use it in remote area's or just around town? It's turned out to be so handy to me that I seldom take my Garmin out of my pocket.


----------



## Ottovonn

Oldgrid said:


> Why did you buy it? I know it's new and shiny and really cool. But why did you buy it for real? Does anyone use it in remote area's or just around town? It's turned out to be so handy to me that I seldom take my Garmin out of my pocket.


I'm a city guy, so the watch is just a cool looking piece for me. I have used it to set my home as a point in memory landmark just in case I get incredibly lost somehow (which is also highly unlikely in the city haha).

Cool video by the way. I think it's awesome that outsdoorsmen such as yourself find the watch really useful as a reliable, durable navigation tool -- back up for your primary navigation watch.


----------



## Oldgrid

Ottovonn said:


> I'm a city guy, so the watch is just a cool looking piece for me. I have used it to set my home as a point in memory landmark just in case I get incredibly lost somehow (which is also highly unlikely in the city haha).
> 
> Cool video by the way. I think it's awesome that outsdoorsmen such as yourself find the watch really useful as a reliable, durable navigation tool -- back up for your primary navigation watch.


Just to clear that up. My primary GPS is a Garmin Oregon handheld GPS. Not a Garmin GPS watch.


----------



## hasto092

***INFO***

For those interested I have been chatting with JaysandKays ref adapters for the behemoth and he can confirm that testing etc on a small batch has been done and he is rolling into production of adapters to be ready for sale in a month he reckons. Great news, except for the wait of another month. I'm keen as and looking forward to buying some. He sent me a pic of what they look like and I gotta say I want a set NOW. 
Pics are as received from them. He has said the bullbars are a few weeks off yet.

EDIT: Band width is 24mm

Gav


----------



## andyahs




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Adrian Markus




----------



## milloncobra

Playing a bit with the navigation, works pretty well buy the way


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Quick shot at the office before starting to work  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottovonn

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Quick shot at the office before starting to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


One for each wrist b-)


----------



## milloncobra

Catching some sun


----------



## Ottovonn

Enjoying the lukewarm weather and decided to take some glamour shots of the beast


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The new GPR Ranger rules the world 









Btw that's almost the longest day light period in HK. Still pretty short if you compare to many other countries.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ranger amongst some friends


----------



## milloncobra

Love this watch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The big one and my smallest one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Foxman2k

Where can one buy the one with the blue bands?


----------



## javylsu

Foxman2k said:


> Where can one buy the one with the blue bands?


As of right now, it's a Japan-only release.


----------



## kj2

The GPR-B1000TLC is also up for pre-order at a dealer in the Netherlands.


----------



## milloncobra

kj2 said:


> The GPR-B1000TLC is also up for pre-order at a dealer in the Netherlands.


That's correct, have heard it yesterday, hope that it is faster than the first one.


----------



## kj2

milloncobra said:


> That's correct, have heard it yesterday, hope that it is faster than the first one.


Ordered the black version, last weekend. Seller hopes it would be in stock, end of this month. 
It's kinda a shame, it takes that long for stock to arrive..


----------



## milloncobra

kj2 said:


> Ordered the black version, last weekend. Seller hoped it would be in stock, end of this month.
> It's kinda a shame, it takes that long for stock to arrive..


Yeb heb er 2 maanden op gewacht, maar nu een week in mijn bezit, je zal het het wachten waard vinden


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nkwatchy

7.25" wrist, FYI. Fits really well, IMHO.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

nkwatchy said:


> 7.25" wrist, FYI. Fits really well, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Looks great on you! :-!

Casio somehow made the biggest, thickest G-Shock ever so wearable and comfortable. It's like magic.


----------



## nkwatchy

Ottovonn said:


> Looks great on you! :-!
> 
> Casio somehow made the biggest, thickest G-Shock ever so wearable and comfortable. It's like magic.


Thanks and I know, it's crazy! That said (as I literally just learned) you do need to be careful if wearing it with a long sleeved top which has delicate fabric (linen in this case) - I ended up with a few loose fibres haha

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hasto092

Just thought I'd share, probably get in the ****e, but...

This just so comfortable now I don't think Ima take it off 









Gav


----------



## andyahs




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aenkor

Kind regards from Norway:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## andyahs

.


----------



## Science451

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Connecting with Otto


----------



## taamax

Couldnt get a black one, always out of stock here. Was offered a TLC instead.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## dutchguy2




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

dutchguy2 said:


>


Big congrats


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## craniotes

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats Adam


----------



## skinnyjay

Man, I love that TLC version. Is it like a couple hundred bucks more in cost?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

skinnyjay said:


> Man, I love that TLC version. Is it like a couple hundred bucks more in cost?


Thank you - yeah a couple of hundred bucks more - at least right after the release. It's worth it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## natrep

As we say here in Australia, a couple of weeks ago I had 'a rush of blood to the head' and the result was these. I've been trying to work out how I might give them equal wrist time and then I saw a photo of Maradona with a watch on each wrist. Problem solved!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats natrepWell done Enjoy


----------



## natrep

Thank you Deepsea_dweller.

I'm sure I will.

I've seen a photo of the black one with bullbars on it.

I think it looks amazing.









It was uploaded by someone calling himself bollinger.design.


----------



## andyahs

Next mission - get my hands on the TLC version.


----------



## andyahs

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

andyahs said:


> Next mission - get my hands on the TLC version.


You gonna love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Older shot 








Ranger overlooking the South China Sea


----------



## pihalbe

First post of my first G-Shock


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

... gotta boost this thread a bit


----------



## Adrian Markus

Hello everyone 

I am sick and tired of Casio India I guess they will take forever to release this watch.

Please suggest me from where can I buy GPR-B1000-1B GREEN Colour at cheapest price.

Thanks

Adrian


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## skinnyjay

Nice looks on those watches guys


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pls gents & GPR owners - Post more photos here That's one of best G-Shocks and best releases in 2018. Don't neglect this fine photo thread  Thank you


----------



## Jomarr

I love my


----------



## andyahs

Picking up my TLC tomorrow so more pics to follow.


----------



## skinnyjay

Looking good guys!


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## andyahs

Arrived


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats andyahs  A beauty. Enjoy


----------



## andyahs

Catching rays and GPS.


----------



## andyahs

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Glad you like it so much andyahs Enjoy


----------



## Jomarr

TLC


----------



## Colderamstel

Catching up on Stage 19

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Casio made this one fool proof - witnessed by the fact that I was able to set it up.


----------



## IndianaFuzz

About a week ago, tracking a stand up paddleboarding session at Weeki Wachee in Florida.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Adrian Markus

https://search.rakuten.co.jp/search/mall/gpr-b1000-1bjr/

Has anyone purchased the watch from any of these stores ?

Thanks
Adrian


----------



## jays_and_kays

my gprb









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen6

A GPS for all occasions...







MTG-G1000RG-1A & GPR-B1000-TLC-1

Q-6


----------



## pihalbe

Rangeman in a car.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Adrian Markus

Can anyone confirm will the green model of rangeman GPR-B1000-1B will be back in stock or not ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Dr.Who




----------



## Dr.Who

This morning...









Tomorrow out in the woods.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great photos Dr.WhoKeeps it coming. Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Dr.Who

Today I wanted to test how easy (or difficult) it is to navigate by using this watch.

So, yesterady I planned a route. I thought of it for a while, and decided to go somewhere somewhat nearby, where I've never been before, but well inside cell phone coverage - so that I would be actually navigating without any kind of bias (and yet be safe, if things don't go as planned). I chose one of the many parks here in Helsinki, Finland.

I Woke up this morning at 4:45am 
Reason being, it's very quiet and peaceful - and cool temperatures early in the morning - so no distractions of any kind.

Route plan:









At 6:05 I was at my starting point:









Twenty minutes later - waypoint 1:
















Waypoint 2:









Heading to waypoint 3:









The park seems to be full of tempting side paths, waiting to be explored:









Tracked route:









Stats:









Conclusion: The watch is very, very easy to use and navigation works flawlessly, even in somewhat dense forest. However, user must be very careful when placing waypoints. Always place them where there's a clear and highly visual landmark (crossroads, bridges, hilltop, sharp bend in a river etc.) Otherwise it might be difficult to figure out where you are, and which is the path of least resistance to the next waypoint without a map. I managed to navigate that route without resorting to map, but I noticed that couple of my waypoints could have been chosen a bit more wisely.

Excellent watch, this 

Special thanks to youtuber WatchUP69's highly informative video, where he demonstrates how to use this watch for navigation. You saved a lot of my time, so thank you once more


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How cool Dr.Who. Thanks for sharing Excellent photos as well.


----------



## Dr.Who

Thanks 

Photos could always be better, but no worries


----------



## jays_and_kays

here is my setup today









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SauceKing

Nice band. Where did you get it from?


----------



## pihalbe




----------



## Time4Playnow

Dr.Who said:


> Today I wanted to test how easy (or difficult) it is to navigate by using this watch.
> 
> So, yesterady I planned a route. I thought of it for a while, and decided to go somewhere somewhat nearby, where I've never been before, but well inside cell phone coverage - so that I would be actually navigating without any kind of bias (and yet be safe, if things don't go as planned). I chose one of the many parks here in Helsinki, Finland.
> 
> I Woke up this morning at 4:45am
> Reason being, it's very quiet and peaceful - and cool temperatures early in the morning - so no distractions of any kind.
> 
> Route plan:
> 
> View attachment 13402505
> 
> 
> Conclusion: The watch is very, very easy to use and navigation works flawlessly, even in somewhat dense forest. However, user must be very careful when placing waypoints. Always place them where there's a clear and highly visual landmark (crossroads, bridges, hilltop, sharp bend in a river etc.) Otherwise it might be difficult to figure out where you are, and which is the path of least resistance to the next waypoint without a map. I managed to navigate that route without resorting to map, but I noticed that couple of my waypoints could have been chosen a bit more wisely.
> 
> Excellent watch, this
> 
> Special thanks to youtuber WatchUP69's highly informative video, where he demonstrates how to use this watch for navigation. You saved a lot of my time, so thank you once more


Great post!! Cool photos, too. One question... In your pic of your route plan, what are all of the little circles between your waypoints?? :-s Is that something you put in there, or were those on the route automatically??


----------



## Time4Playnow

Installed the blue strap onto my GPR-B1000-1 yesterday. Colors match very well! I like the result. Will be keeping it on this strap for a good while.  Thankfully the strap is fairly easy and quick to change.







Of course, I had to add my black Isofrane keepers to the strap right away!



Carbon fiber goodness:


----------



## Dr.Who

Time4Playnow said:


> Great post!! Cool photos, too. One question... In your pic of your route plan, what are all of the little circles between your waypoints?? :-s Is that something you put in there, or were those on the route automatically??


When planning new route in Casio Connect app, the first step is to draw the route, by tapping the map. Those are the white circles between waypoints. Next step is to select some of those little white circles to be as actual waypoints. It was my first route plan, so I kinda overdid the first step, and tried to draw the route as accurate as possible. That's why there's so many of them. That's a bit unnecessary, tbh 

I just came from my second navi-hike and before going out I did my route plan in much more straightforward way. Like this:









That worked just as well as my previous very meticulous method - after all, the watch shows only the distance and bearing to the next waypoint - so it's kinda pointless to draw the route any more accurate as that 

The trick is to select those waypoints in such a way, that the path of the least resistance to the next waypoint is as clear as possible.

Picture below shows the actual tracked route (I walked in paths and narrow sandy roads):


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super nice T4P


----------



## bigswifty1

Not sure if this has been posted before but just in case it hasn't, I'll throw this at you guys.

For creating routes on the app prior to transfer to the watch, you can use the directions from google maps. Obviously this brings with it a bunch more tools and options, plus as far as I know, it's the only way I've found so far to set your goal to a specific set of GPS coordinates. Super simple, just plan your route in google maps and paste the URL into https://mapstogpx.com/. On my iPhone it then automatically gives me the option to then open the GPX file in G-Shock Connected. If you want to do it on your computer instead, you can place the GPX file in dropbox and on the iOS dropbox app you'll have the option to open it in G-Shock Connected.

If anyone has found a better way to set a goal to an exact GPS location (which I do all the time, the Ranger is super super accurate) I'd sure be grateful to hear about it.

I'm really liking the GPX file import (although I haven't yet found a way to delete a GPX file from G-Shock Connected and it's getting kinda messy in there possibly from iTunes I guess *sigh*). I'm going to start work on some software to make it easier to generate GPX files when I get some spare time, it doesn't look too hard.

Cheers Rangerbuddies!
Mike


----------



## pihalbe

Thank you for this great posting, it's very helpful!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## romseyman




----------



## romseyman

.


----------



## nkwatchy

Time4Playnow said:


> Installed the blue strap onto my GPR-B1000-1 yesterday. Colors match very well! I like the result. Will be keeping it on this strap for a good while.  Thankfully the strap is fairly easy and quick to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I had to add my black Isofrane keepers to the strap right away!
> 
> 
> 
> Carbon fiber goodness:


Looks amazing! Where did you get the strap from, may I ask? Would love to throw that onto my GPR-B1000-1!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## IndianaFuzz

nkwatchy said:


> Looks amazing! Where did you get the strap from, may I ask? Would love to throw that onto my GPR-B1000-1!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yes! I want to know too. I very much want to put a blue strap on my RangeBeast.


----------



## javylsu

Pacparts has them available for order.

http://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087235405


----------



## jays_and_kays

.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

nkwatchy said:


> Looks amazing! Where did you get the strap from, may I ask? Would love to throw that onto my GPR-B1000-1!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yes, it was Pacparts. You can go to Pacparts.com, search by model, for GPR-B1000. Then you'll see the diff models listed, and you can order the strap.

It took 2 or 3 weeks for them to get it, but that's pretty typical.


----------



## nkwatchy

Brilliant, thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## IndianaFuzz

javylsu said:


> Pacparts has them available for order.
> 
> PacParts: 91087235405


Darn, they are out of stock already. Then again, I'm kind of broke right now. Hopefully I can get some OT around when they get back in stock.


----------



## romseyman

Love it b-)


----------



## Dr.Who

Hiking again.









This morning was very humid, close to 100%. Forest felt like jungle.


----------



## javylsu

Great photos!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

His & Hers









❤


----------



## AlexxvD

Alright. I'm hooked. Was browsing through this thread, and when i receive my yearly bonus, i will be getting the new Rangeman.


----------



## sky_sun

oh man the Scandinavians countries they are awesome
my dream go to kjerag in Norway for base jumping


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

AlexxvD said:


> Alright. I'm hooked. Was browsing through this thread, and when i receive my yearly bonus, i will be getting the new Rangeman.


Great news


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Gulfie, Maharishi and XXL


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pihalbe




----------



## White95

Love the watch. Your adapters and strap options make it more tempting. Is it possible to post pictures of the watch on someone (with the various straps) and let us know their approximate wrist size?



jays_and_kays said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980

jays_and_kays said:


> here is my setup today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I seen that amazing silicon band on Instagram but I do not remember the brand...


----------



## anto1980

Horus strap?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fast08

Brand of the strap please ...


----------



## fast08

milloncobra said:


> That's correct, have heard it yesterday, hope that it is faster than the first one.


Is it available in the US ?


----------



## jays_and_kays

This is a strap of mine.. Jays And Kays. I made it and a number of other camo patterns a few years ago to be kitted with my Suunto Core Bell & Ross Homage kits. Sold them all out but haven't made a new run since then because I was unhappy with the durability of the pattern. I might bring it back because of the response to that pic. I am looking into it.


anto1980 said:


> I seen that amazing silicon band on Instagram but I do not remember the brand...


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fun time & date 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pihalbe




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IndianaFuzz

Aw, yeah! Baby got some new shoes!

The only weird thing was that PacParts never sent me the email saying the strap had been shipped like they said they would. So I was surprised to see the box in the mail today. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Adrian Markus

CASIO G-GSHOCK RANGEMAN -GPRB-1000-1B LIMITED EDITION Colour~Only a few were made in the world
Finally got it 🤩


----------



## Dr. Wong

I find this photo pretty interesting of the GPS Rangeman in what appears to be a chocolate bath.  All credits go to this recent article: https://www.watchonista.com/articles/depth/rare-look-inside-casios-secret-g-shock-rd-lab



> *Casio G-Shock mud testing*
> What I found particularly interesting was the mud resistance testing, where a Casio (usually a G-Shock) is submerged in orange clay mud while jets of water circulate mud around the watch while at the same time, all buttons on the watch are tested for their resistance to the ingress of mud. As you can tell from the photos, a pretty marvelous sight.


----------



## Queen6

Back in the field for a spell








Q-6


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Long day...time to go home.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen6

One of those days :-d








Q-6


----------



## dududuckling

Here's mine


----------



## dududuckling

View attachment 13514767


Here's mine


----------



## romseyman

ZULU is not bad as well.


----------



## romseyman

Doubled post


----------



## FeltZ4

Thanks for showing that side-by-side thickness comparison Breach Bang Clear. Wow, don't know if I'm man enought to hoist a beast like that around. I'm a cyclist and we all have arms like Tyranasaurus Rexs. Big legs though.

Maybe if I wore it on my ankle it wear smaller. ??


----------



## FeltZ4

Man there's no hiding that thing from an inquisitive wife!!

Maybe if I got some yellow spray paint and did the straps, I could pass it off as my 1A9.


----------



## Camguy

Where did you get those adapters?



romseyman said:


> ZULU is not bad as well.


----------



## Camguy

The double post thing is happening again


----------



## romseyman

Camguy said:


> Where did you get those adapters?


----------



## Camguy

Thanks!



romseyman said:


>


----------



## Camguy

Thanks!



romseyman said:


>


----------



## Queen6

I'll likely pick up another GPR for best :-d maybe the upcoming 35th anniversary model, the Toyota Land Cruiser GPR is most definitely my go to field watch, in many respects nothing compares b-)








Q-6


----------



## Camguy

Thanks!



romseyman said:


>


----------



## Camguy

Joined the club.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Camguy said:


> Joined the club.
> 
> View attachment 13524205


Well done .. congrats. I'm going to add you on the GPR owners list 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## starhammer10

Here my rangeman


----------



## dududuckling

Is there coffee and G-Shock?


----------



## DavidWebb

Here's my baby! I absolutely love this watch!


----------



## stockae92

Can some one share a photo of the back with Jays and Kays adapter? Thanks.


----------



## JotaG

stockae92 said:


> Can some one share a photo of the back with Jays and Kays adapter? Thanks.


Here you are:



romseyman said:


> Swaped for a bracelet today. I can also use a NATO on these adaptors.


----------



## JotaG

stockae92 said:


> Can some one share a photo of the back with Jays and Kays adapter? Thanks.


Here you are:



romseyman said:


> Swaped for a bracelet today. I can also use a NATO on these adaptors.


----------



## JotaG

Sorry for double post.


----------



## JotaG

Anyone has changed his Rangeman olive to black band?
Can some one share a photo of the B with A band? Thank you!!

Like this:


----------



## stockae92

JotaG said:


> Here you are:


Thank you sir


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## javylsu




----------



## Queen6

Time & hands protected :-!








Q-6


----------



## Oldgrid

Looking good. How would you rate the spring bars strength for the NATO strap? What is brand and width for the strap? Thanks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pihalbe

Size comparison


----------



## paperchasin

Oldgrid said:


> Looking good. How would you rate the spring bars strength for the NATO strap? What is brand and width for the strap? Thanks.


Band width using the JaysAndKays adapter is 24mm. Spring bars appear of good strength. But I have not tested it.


----------



## stockae92

I wonder if anybody used rubber o-ring to secure to long tail end on smaller wrist size? Which o-ring size works best?

Size comparison with a dressy size MRG-220


----------



## bigswifty1

Photos attached of mine with standard 24mm soft (I presume neoprene but don't really know) keeper I got off eBay. I like it better than an o-ring. The notch in the Rangeman strap is in the perfect position to retain the keeper and it never moves. 
Mike

























stockae92 said:


> I wonder if anybody used rubber o-ring to secure to long tail end on smaller wrist size? Which o-ring size works best?
> 
> Size comparison with a dressy size MRG-220


----------



## stockae92

very nice looking. got a link? 



bigswifty1 said:


> Photos attached of mine with standard 24mm soft (I presume neoprene but don't really know) keeper I got off eBay. I like it better than an o-ring. The notch in the Rangeman strap is in the perfect position to retain the keeper and it never moves.
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 13552201
> 
> View attachment 13552199
> 
> View attachment 13552197


----------



## Worker

That red does look nice...I would love a link to that one, too, if you can find it Mike.

I use a #35 O-Ring if I remember correctly.


----------



## Time4Playnow

I like my Isofrane keepers in place of the metal keeper. Don't slide around and work very well. ;-)


----------



## stockae92

Until I found a better solution (thanks bigswifty1 and Worker, will look into those options), I guess I will be doing this for now (a left over 24mm loop from one of my Panerai strap)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Looking forward to the new one next month 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DavidWebb

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Looking forward to the new one next month
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers! What new one, is there coming a new one of GPR, new colour? ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

DavidWebb said:


> Cheers! What new one, is there coming a new one of GPR, new colour? 🙂


Check it out


----------



## AlexxvD

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Looking forward to the new one next month
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great shot! Found you on instagram by accident, love your shots!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

AlexxvD said:


> Great shot! Found you on instagram by accident, love your shots!


Thanks a lot; very kind. Happy that you like my insta too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlexxvD

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot; very kind. Happy that you like my insta too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sure do! You really own a LOT of G's . Looks like you live next to the G-Shock factory.


----------



## paperchasin

Need some clarification guys... with 3 bars remaining on the battery, the watch will no longer auto update time? Is this correct?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

AlexxvD said:


> Sure do! You really own a LOT of G's . Looks like you live next to the G-Shock factory.


 Not so far away indeed . Just have to cross the Victoria Harbour by ferry and then it's G Shock heaven pure


----------



## AlexxvD

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Not so far away indeed . Just have to cross the Victoria Harbour by ferry and then it's G Shock heaven pure


I feel a bit jealous about that to be honest !


----------



## bigswifty1

Can't find the one I actually ordered, but it was just like this. May even have been this:

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TAURUS-SILICONE-REPLACEMENT-WATCH-BAND-STRAP-KEEPER-HOLDER-18mm-20mm22mm24mm26mm/131610203974?hash=item1ea4945746:m:moqbTP8--HpXGEvpDz6FDNQ:rk:2f:0



Worker said:


> That red does look nice...I would love a link to that one, too, if you can find it Mike.
> 
> I use a #35 O-Ring if I remember correctly.


----------



## javylsu

paperchasin said:


> Need some clarification guys... with 3 bars remaining on the battery, the watch will no longer auto update time? Is this correct?


Depends how the watch is updating time (Bluetooth or GPS), but you should still get auto-updates through either method until get to two bars:


----------



## paperchasin

I received my watch about 2 weeks ago with 3 bars and it has not automatically received any time updates ever since. I have had to manually do it myself via GPS and it has successfully updated this way. However, my B1000 sits near my GWG-1000 and that watch has consistently been receiving time updates every night around 12AM. I am wondering if there is a setting for auto update in the B1000 that I am overlooking?


----------



## AlexxvD

javylsu said:


> Depends how the watch is updating time (Bluetooth or GPS), but you should still get auto-updates through either method until get to two bars:


Never heard about "over-discharge", is it that damaging to the battery, leaving it without charge?


----------



## GaryK30

AlexxvD said:


> Never heard about "over-discharge", is it that damaging to the battery, leaving it without charge?


Yes. This is true of most (or all) types of lithium ion rechargeable battery.


----------



## Queen6

paperchasin said:


> I received my watch about 2 weeks ago with 3 bars and it has not automatically received any time updates ever since. I have had to manually do it myself via GPS and it has successfully updated this way. However, my B1000 sits near my GWG-1000 and that watch has consistently been receiving time updates every night around 12AM. I am wondering if there is a setting for auto update in the B1000 that I am overlooking?


GPR doesn't have Mutiband 6 reception so it will never update during late/early hours like the GWG. The GPR uses GPS sync and can also be linked to a smartphone, GPS should update automatically between 06:00 & 10:00 AM, equally it needs to be in a position where the sky is visible. I just leave my GPR in view of a window and it updates every morning, if you don't have a window with a clear view, just use the Bluetooth link as it's just as accurate and will auto sync; 12:30, 06:30 AP & 12:30, 6:30 PM.









From this it's clear Casio's preference is use the Bluetooth Link as it's more power efficient. Personally I let the GPS handle time updates as we don't have short winter days and always adequate light to keep the watch fully charged.

Q-6


----------



## paperchasin

Q-6 Thanks for the response. I am glad to hear that I was not having any issues with my watch and it was acting normally.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

paperchasin said:


> Q-6 Thanks for the response. I am glad to hear that I was not having any issues with my watch and it was acting normally.


Speaking of which let's have some photos of your beauty here


----------



## DavidWebb

Have a great Sunday ye all! Enjoy your time with the best G-Shock ever made, tough and tactical! 🙂


----------



## Queen6

A couple of Casio's finest :-!








Q-6


----------



## javylsu

Team photo


















Family photo


----------



## paperchasin

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Speaking of which let's have some photos of your beauty here


Sorry about that!

View attachment 13559467




Queen6 said:


> A couple of Casio's finest :-!
> 
> Q-6


Agreed 100%!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks 4 sharing @paperchasin









Hong Kong's iconic 'The Repulse Bay' in the background

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stockae92

Barometric trend said bad weather was coming Friday night, and it did










GPS time sync


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

stockae92 said:


> Barometric trend said bad weather was coming Friday night, and it did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPS time sync


Wow new arrival ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stockae92

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow new arrival ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I thought I wouldn't want one since I already have a Garmin Fenix 5X ...

I was wrong. LOL

"Resistance is Futile"


----------



## stockae92

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow new arrival ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I thought I wouldn't want one since I already have a Garmin Fenix 5X ...

I was wrong. LOL

"Resistance is Futile"


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Congrats again @stockae92










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlexxvD

Had myself put on the waiting list for the Green Ranger. It is not easy to get it here in holland, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Queen6

Barometers spot on as usual. Just a matter of time before the monsoon arrives, storms are getting heavier by the day...








Q-6


----------



## AlexxvD

Queen6 said:


> Barometers spot on as usual. Just a matter of time before the monsoon arrives, storms are getting heavier by the day...
> View attachment 13566683
> 
> 
> Q-6


Great shot!

Stay safe in the storms


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Next one just around the corner 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

.. and a beautiful Hong Kong view ❤








(Photo credit bjoernpilot)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks god T4P created this GPR photo thread No place 4 the few sour grapes on F17 here  Let's enjoy


----------



## snipizgood1

Most of the pics of the gpr are on the nature... Why so few pictures with it on the wirst, too big ?


----------



## Time4Playnow




----------



## javylsu

Time4Playnow said:


>


Congratulations sir!


----------



## Time4Playnow

javylsu said:


> Congratulations sir!


 No congrats needed actually, I've had this watch since March or April. Just added the blue strap to the black model, and I like the result! ;-):-!

(no 'sir' needed either, really) :-d


----------



## javylsu

Nor'easter blowing through today:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ranger overseeing the South China Sea  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pihalbe

javylsu said:


> Nor'easter blowing through today:


My Rangeman showed me never something like this.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Queen6

pihalbe said:


> My Rangeman showed me never something like this.


Need to have *Barometer Information* enabled

Q-6


----------



## Oldgrid

With BluShark Zulu strap.


----------



## Oldgrid




----------



## DavidWebb

Oldgrid said:


> View attachment 13607159
> View attachment 13607159


Hi!

Those pics are wonderful! May I ask where did you purchased all the stuff for replacing the strap? And is it difficult to do and is there any instructions for it? Would like to try it for my black GPR, that looks so gorgeous and tactical!


----------



## Oldgrid

DavidWebb said:


> Hi!
> 
> Those pics are wonderful! May I ask where did you purchased all the stuff for replacing the strap? And is it difficult to do and is there any instructions for it? Would like to try it for my black GPR, that looks so gorgeous and tactical!


The adaptor is from JaysAndKays. I didn't like the strap that I got with it. Where it folded over at the buckle had a ridge that was irritating and I wanted a Nato or Zulu rather than the regular strap. I think the Zulu works better since this watch sits high enough already. I posted a video of the installation.


----------



## paperchasin

Zulu strap here with JaysAndKays metal adapter and it feels nice and comfortable all day


----------



## Oldgrid

paperchasin said:


> Zulu strap here with JaysAndKays metal adapter and it feels nice and comfortable all day


Agreed. As you can see in the video the strap I got from JaysAndKays is not a Zulu. I got one from BluShark. Much gooder.


----------



## paperchasin

Oldgrid said:


> Agreed. As you can see in the video the strap I got from JaysAndKays is not a Zulu. I got one from BluShark. Much gooder.


Can you please elaborate on why the BluShark band is better than Jays And Kays?


----------



## Oldgrid

paperchasin said:


> Can you please elaborate on why the BluShark band is better than Jays And Kays?


As you can see in the video the JaysAndKays strap is a standard two peace strap. This could cause lose of the watch if a spring bar breaks. It's very thick and where it's folded over at the buckle the end rubs on my wrist. Also it allows the back of the watch to be in direct contact with my wrist. I find this irritating due to sweat buildup. The Zulu strap is safer and keeps the watch off the wrist allowing ventilation and doesn't have any ridges. The BluShark Zulu is thinner. Very flexible and doesn't raise an already thick watch to much. Just my personnel preference.


----------



## Oldgrid

paperchasin said:


> Can you please elaborate on why the BluShark band is better than Jays And Kays?


As you can see in the video the JaysAnd Kays is a standard two peace strap. It's very thick and where it's folded over at the buckle the strap end is irritating to my wrist. The strap allows the watch back to be in direct contact with my wrist causing sweat buildup which I don't like. With a Zulu there's less chance of losing the watch if a spring bar breaks. It keeps the watch off the wrist allowing ventilation. The BluShark Zulu is thinner, safer, very flexible and comfortable. Doesn't raise an already thick watch to high like I think a Nato would. Just my personnel opinion.


----------



## paperchasin

Oldgrid said:


> As you can see in the video the JaysAnd Kays is a standard two peace strap. It's very thick and where it's folded over at the buckle the strap end is irritating to my wrist. The strap allows the watch back to be in direct contact with my wrist causing sweat buildup which I don't like. With a Zulu there's less chance of losing the watch if a spring bar breaks. It keeps the watch off the wrist allowing ventilation. The BluShark Zulu is thinner, safer, very flexible and comfortable. Doesn't raise an already thick watch to high like I think a Nato would. Just my personnel opinion.


Thanks for the response and the clarification. I assumed it was a 1-piece strap because I didn't see any 2-piece straps offered by them. I was hoping that you'd have some comments on the materials comparing the different brands out there....Have you considered using a 5-ring strap?


----------



## Oldgrid

It was my mistake. I ordered the strap from the adaptor page without paying attention to what type of strap it was. I don't have much experience with other brands so can't comment. I don't like to much metal on my wrist. I'm very active and always bumping into stuff.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

" moan "


----------



## AlexxvD

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a lot of 11's


----------



## pihalbe




----------



## kubr1ck

Still my favorite new release of the year.


----------



## sky_sun

GREATH PHOTO 
but i noticed that the date not correct maybe its show 
21 10 ,


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just arrived in Hongkong  Picking up later tomorrow










More to come later this week - of course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlexxvD

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just arrived in Hongkong  Picking up later tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come later this week - of course
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great!! I'm still waiting for a green one ! Local AD says they should arrive later this week, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

AlexxvD said:


> Great!! I'm still waiting for a green one ! Local AD says they should arrive later this week, so fingers crossed.


Thank you & fingers crossed AlexxvD. So much looking forward to it. You gonna love it ..  The green one is ubercool


----------



## AlexxvD

Just ordered my ranger!! I couldn't wait anymore, got a great deal (635€ instead of 799€), so ordered a black one!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more❤️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlexxvD

Look who decided to join the club


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kubr1ck

Deepsea_dweller said:


> One more❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful. The rose gold and red accents really pop. Congrats again, DSD.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kubr1ck said:


> Beautiful. The rose gold and red accents really pop. Congrats again, DSD.


Thanks a lot. Very kind. Yeah extremely happy with the new 35th Ranger. The Casio guys are simply great. Lot's of small but well thought details - and not just simply a new strap or so .. Loving it ! Shame our great member, OP and Ranger enthusiast T4P isn't around at the moment. He would love the new release


----------



## bncrpt




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## AlexxvD




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swatpup

Anyone else had an issue with the screws that hold the strap on backing out? If so how did you remedy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GPR -B1000tf amongst friends

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Reaching out to @Time4Playnow I'm sure he's still around and checking F17 from time to time. Wishing you, your family and friends a great festive season and a Happy New Year Pls stay with us and I'm sure you will be back soon with a couple of new G Shock goodies. Take care  Best Tom











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aparezco

The magma has a such a recognizable side!








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccoffin1333

Just did the software update, what did it correct or what's new? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMoustache

ccoffin1333 said:


> Just did the software update, what did it correct or what's new? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


What update? My Connected App says when checking that watch software data is up to date.


----------



## zuiko




----------



## zuiko

This watch is very close to being *the* one for me.


----------



## zuiko




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yeah well done @zuiko










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani

where did you buy?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@jovani got it directly from Japan


----------



## BADY

Not mine but one great photo.


----------



## milloncobra

Baddass watch









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

.


----------



## javylsu




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The GPR-B1000tf Ranger amongst some other 35th Anniversary friends 









GWF-D1035 & GWF-1035 & GPR-B1000tf & GF-8235 & GPW-2000tfb & GG-1035 and DW-6935


----------



## pihalbe

Now waiting for 22nd of Feb.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oskarduke

Regards from Colombia









Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

oskarduke said:


> Regards from Colombia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


Congrats oscarduke and welcome to the club. Thanks for sharing the photo with us. Greetings to Colombia. Enjoy the new Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice Rangeman collection! How do you decide on which one to wear or does it not matter since they are the same watch with different colors?


----------



## Scout

Adventuring-


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Drummer1 said:


> Nice Rangeman collection! How do you decide on which one to wear or does it not matter since they are the same watch with different colors?


Thank you. Happy with this collection. 3 of the finest  Which one? Spontaneous decision in the morning, also depends what I'm going to wear, if casual will be appropriate for my office on that day


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hong Kong Repulse Bay & the Toyota Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 0311B50

A not awesome photo of an awesome watch. I'll try to get some better photos later.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

0311B50 said:


> A not awesome photo of an awesome watch. I'll try to get some better photos later.


Welcome to the club

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paulphilly

I am considering one of these new Rangeman. Any reason not to buy one? I realize it has a charger, but for most applications, will solar recharging be enough? Simply put, I don't want to charge it via plug in each day like an Apple Watch. Best place to buy one? Thanks!


----------



## 0311B50

paulphilly said:


> I am considering one of these new Rangeman. Any reason not to buy one? I realize it has a charger, but for most applications, will solar recharging be enough? Simply put, I don't want to charge it via plug in each day like an Apple Watch. Best place to buy one? Thanks!


I've owned it since around September and have had it on the charger only once. That was after playing with GPS a lot one day. Any other time, regular sunlight is sufficient to keep it charged.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigswifty1

This is very subjective and unscientific but .... I use the Navigation (ie GPS) function on my watch maybe 5 - 15 hours a week. I don't need the charger at all provided that I wear the watch every day. If I use GPS and then leave the watch on my shelf for a few days, the next time I use GPS one of the battery bars might go out (still fine to use GPS like that). I've owned my BPR since August and I think I've put it on the charger maybe three times, mostly out of OCD concerns about having full battery bars before heading out into the bush.

Executive Summary:

If you don't use GPS, you'll never need to charge it. If you wear the watch every day and use GPS a few hours here and there you'll *probably* never need to charge it. If you don't wear the watch and don't store it in full sun, you will need to top it up with the charger after a few GPS sessions (pretty much as per the manual).

Unscientific but it might help. 
Mike



paulphilly said:


> I am considering one of these new Rangeman. Any reason not to buy one? I realize it has a charger, but for most applications, will solar recharging be enough? Simply put, I don't want to charge it via plug in each day like an Apple Watch. Best place to buy one? Thanks!


----------



## paulphilly

bigswifty1 said:


> This is very subjective and unscientific but .... I use the Navigation (ie GPS) function on my watch maybe 5 - 15 hours a week. I don't need the charger at all provided that I wear the watch every day. If I use GPS and then leave the watch on my shelf for a few days, the next time I use GPS one of the battery bars might go out (still fine to use GPS like that). I've owned my BPR since August and I think I've put it on the charger maybe three times, mostly out of OCD concerns about having full battery bars before heading out into the bush.
> 
> Executive Summary:
> 
> If you don't use GPS, you'll never need to charge it. If you wear the watch every day and use GPS a few hours here and there you'll *probably* never need to charge it. If you don't wear the watch and don't store it in full sun, you will need to top it up with the charger after a few GPS sessions (pretty much as per the manual).
> 
> Unscientific but it might help.
> Mike


Thank you so much for the overview of how often you charge it. I am stuck between getting this watch and a Froggy GWF-D1000. I realize the Rangeman is newer with new tech and features, but I worry about it's reliability over time. I like the features and look of the Rangeman better, but the overall simplicity and bank vault reliability of the Frog. If you or others could only have one of the two, which and why? Thanks!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

bigswifty1 said:


> This is very subjective and unscientific but .... I use the Navigation (ie GPS) function on my watch maybe 5 - 15 hours a week. I don't need the charger at all provided that I wear the watch every day. If I use GPS and then leave the watch on my shelf for a few days, the next time I use GPS one of the battery bars might go out (still fine to use GPS like that). I've owned my BPR since August and I think I've put it on the charger maybe three times, mostly out of OCD concerns about having full battery bars before heading out into the bush.
> 
> Executive Summary:
> 
> If you don't use GPS, you'll never need to charge it. If you wear the watch every day and use GPS a few hours here and there you'll *probably* never need to charge it. If you don't wear the watch and don't store it in full sun, you will need to top it up with the charger after a few GPS sessions (pretty much as per the manual).
> 
> Unscientific but it might help.
> Mike


This has been my experience, as well.

Doc Savage


----------



## bigswifty1

It's such a personal thing. I really don't feel much attraction to any of the Frogs (except I love the backplates). It has the ISO compliance which really doesn't mean much to me. If I dove seriously I would probably use a dive computer. For just snorkelling (which is what I do) the ISO thing means nothing to me, and there are plenty of other G-Shocks which will do me just fine. I dunno, I like that Frogs exist, and I *love* how attached people are to them, but I just don't feel the pull.

As someone who spends quite a lot of hours each week out in rough country, often out of cell coverage and sometimes in situations where getting lost is both easy and dangerous to do, the big Rangeman does the job. Also the Rangeman and the GWG1000 Mudmaster are the only watches I have where I can read the time at-a-glance without my glasses. Seems such a small thing but it is important to me.

Mike



paulphilly said:


> Thank you so much for the overview of how often you charge it. I am stuck between getting this watch and a Froggy GWF-D1000. I realize the Rangeman is newer with new tech and features, but I worry about it's reliability over time. I like the features and look of the Rangeman better, but the overall simplicity and bank vault reliability of the Frog. If you or others could only have one of the two, which and why? Thanks!


----------



## paulphilly

Just purchased a new GPR-B1000-1JR from Japan for $650 shipped. I negotiated with an Ebay seller, and feel good about the price. Now the wait for EMS to deliver.


----------



## javylsu

^That’s a great price!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pls post some photos upon arrival @paulphilly










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pihalbe

Poolman.


----------



## paulphilly

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Pls post some photos upon arrival @paulphilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sure will! He said that it should be here in a week or less. EMS seems pretty efficient based on what I have read in the threads. I hope I made the right choice as the GWF-D1000 Froggy was in the running as well


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Re-post. One of my fave GPR shots ever


----------



## Tom V.

Good Morning! This picture is really fortuitous to me. I work for the US Olympic Committee and will be in Lima this summer and Tokyo next. Does this mean I should get the Rangeman? Been thinking about a different beater that will accommodate some lifestyle changes that are coming down the pike. May have to go to my dealer and check them out more seriously

Thanks for a great pic
Tom V.


----------



## Drummer1

Happy Friday Everyone! I just started wearing this amazing big, bold, beefy Rangeman and loving it!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Tom V. said:


> Good Morning! This picture is really fortuitous to me. I work for the US Olympic Committee and will be in Lima this summer and Tokyo next. Does this mean I should get the Rangeman? Been thinking about a different beater that will accommodate some lifestyle changes that are coming down the pike. May have to go to my dealer and check them out more seriously
> 
> Thanks for a great pic
> Tom V.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pihalbe

At the pool.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

pihalbe said:


> At the pool.
> 
> View attachment 13853633


Yeah was wondering what happened to the previous poolman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Quad Sensor Gulfie & GPR Ranger


----------



## dogandcatdentist

Hey, I'm loving my Rangeman, but I'm having issues with the barometer. How do I achieve more accurate readings both indoors and outdoors. This morning I calibrated the barometer to the known temp outside, and it seems like I've gotten more reasonable readings outside, but since returning indoors, I can't get a reliable readings indoors. Any suggestions?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## javylsu

dogandcatdentist said:


> Hey, I'm loving my Rangeman, but I'm having issues with the barometer. How do I achieve more accurate readings both indoors and outdoors. This morning I calibrated the barometer to the known temp outside, and it seems like I've gotten more reasonable readings outside, but since returning indoors, I can't get a reliable readings indoors. Any suggestions?


Did you calibrate the thermometer or the barometer?


----------



## dogandcatdentist

javylsu said:


> Did you calibrate the thermometer or the barometer?


I actually did both, I believe the same calibration screen allows for both?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## javylsu

The manual states that calibrating the thermometer is not recommended. I’ve seen some people “calibrate” the thermometer so they can get an ambient temperature reading without taking the watch off, but all this gives you is an always-wrong thermometer. Casio will replace the thermometer if it’s giving you wrong readings, that’s how much they don’t want you messing with it. 

As for the barometer, you’ll never get accurate indoor readings because the air pressure indoors is literally different than it is outdoors, especially if you’re in a multi-story building. I would calibrate it against a known value outdoors, and use it outdoors. It will still give you a reading indoors, but it won’t be accurate.


----------



## dogandcatdentist

javylsu said:


> The manual states that calibrating the thermometer is not recommended. I've seen some people "calibrate" the thermometer so they can get an ambient temperature reading without taking the watch off, but all this gives you is an always-wrong thermometer. Casio will replace the thermometer if it's giving you wrong readings, that's how much they don't want you messing with it.
> 
> As for the barometer, you'll never get accurate indoor readings because the air pressure indoors is literally different than it is outdoors, especially if you're in a multi-story building. I would calibrate it against a known value outdoors, and use it outdoors. It will still give you a reading indoors, but it won't be accurate.


True. I reset it back to default. I'm really more concerned about the temp readings being so off.

I'll have to monitor this further, and if I'm still getting funky temp readings, maybe I'll send it out to the NJ Casio Service center.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pihalbe

Some cute Stone Princess presenting a cute G-Shock.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simply breathtaking 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Old & new generation 








Next to the GPR's my girlfriends Hong Kong Fire Services Department 150th Anniversary Ranger GW-9400fsd-4 ( limited edition )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriend with the Olive drab Ranger









Beautiful sunshine beautiful scenery beautiful girlfriend awesome Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Deepsea_dweller said:


> My girlfriend with the Olive drab Ranger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful sunshine beautiful scenery beautiful girlfriend awesome Ranger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I only see a photo of one of the three 

Doc Savage


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hong Kong South China Sea; on a grey gloomy day; yet, still so beautiful & calm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Shutter Island

























[ Photo credit: Shutter Island movie, 2010 ]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 0311B50

Rangeman on patrol on a nasty winter night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My fave thread @Time4Playnow has opened










The uber cool 'Team Land Cruiser - Toyota Auto Body x G-Shock GPR-B1000TLC-1 Rangeman'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paulphilly

Add me to the list


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## toscana33

paulphilly said:


> Add me to the list


Like the RangeBeast; love the cat. Looks like a near twin to one of mine.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Late call


----------



## pihalbe

hehe
View attachment 13917135


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

Tom inspired


----------



## Derek N

Haven't posted in these forums for quite some time, but wanted to share my latest G purchase. I got it about a month ago along with a full metal square GMW-B5000; however, the Rangeman gets all of the wrist time. Back in the day, I have owned a few ProTreks and wished for a G-Shock that would have similar ABC functionality. This one does so, and a whole lot more. Glad to join the GPR Rangeman club!


----------



## fcasoli

Magma Ocean


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

3 Musketeers


----------



## fcasoli

Magma team


----------



## fcasoli

Spring Rangermaster


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, nice collection of Rangemen! I still want to add the GPR-B1000-1BER to my collection, but since this is the European model how hard is it to find one and who has the best prices for one? Thanks for sharing your amazing collection.


----------



## bncrpt




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Drummer1 said:


> Wow, nice collection of Rangemen! I still want to add the GPR-B1000-1BER to my collection, but since this is the European model how hard is it to find one and who has the best prices for one? Thanks for sharing your amazing collection.


Thanks so much Very kind


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Dreamnine

I actually want one of these; I like them so much.

But the sheer weight put me off. I know they are large but what makes them so heavy inside? And what can they do that other Casios can't?


----------



## fcasoli

Dreamnine said:


> I actually want one of these; I like them so much.
> 
> But the sheer weight put me off. I know they are large but what makes them so heavy inside? And what can they do that other Casios can't?


In spite of appearances, I find it very comfortable, the weight I think is determined by the battery...


----------



## javylsu

Dreamnine said:


> I actually want one of these; I like them so much.
> 
> But the sheer weight put me off. I know they are large but what makes them so heavy inside? And what can they do that other Casios can't?


GPS navigation.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Dreamnine said:


> I actually want one of these; I like them so much.
> 
> But the sheer weight put me off. I know they are large but what makes them so heavy inside? And what can they do that other Casios can't?


I guess it's a matter of perspective. My Rangeman is the lightest tool watch I own. Considering everything it does, I find it amazingly light.

Doc Savage


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

Dear Casio, my dream is the Desert band on the Rangermaster


----------



## 911rex

Here is mine on a selection of straps.....


----------



## anto1980

911rex said:


> Here is mine on a selection of straps.....
> View attachment 14053063
> View attachment 14053063
> View attachment 14053089




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DarkuLJX

911rex said:


> Here is mine on a selection of straps.....
> View attachment 14053063
> View attachment 14053063
> View attachment 14053089


Nice... I assume the bull bars are from JaysAndKays? Can I know how easy/hard is it to get them on and off?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Streets of San Francisco 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 911rex

Real easy with the strap off. Yes bull bars and adapters from J&K


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Lovely trio - add the Frog 1K and you got my fave 4 G Shock models ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

All together 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

Stand alone


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Black Ranger on red zulu strap with JaysAndKays adapters. :-! I really like the result!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Few more pics. The zulu strap has "sandblasted natural" colored hardware, looks great. And the adapters are so well made, they look like an original part of the watch. :-!


----------



## Seight

looks very good on the 2 piece nato


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Wanderer16

Y’all have got me considering joining the “club” on these new Rangeman. That and how much I like my 9400 and the Prw-2500 ProTrek I recently acquired. I have been doing my research and I can see a lot to like in the BPR-B1000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980

Time4Playnow said:


> Black Ranger on red zulu strap with JaysAndKays adapters. :-! I really like the result!
> 
> View attachment 14075373
> 
> 
> View attachment 14075375
> 
> 
> View attachment 14075377




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wanderer16 said:


> Y'all have got me considering joining the "club" on these new Rangeman. That and how much I like my 9400 and the Prw-2500 ProTrek I recently acquired. I have been doing my research and I can see a lot to like in the BPR-B1000.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets rock 









In the background 'Shutter Island'

;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Encouraging @Wanderer16


----------



## Wanderer16

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Encouraging @Wanderer16


Ha Ha, Stand behind me devil and don't push!!LOL


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

A nice mix


----------



## Time4Playnow

DSD would agree that I have to post a few pics here, for my new 1B!! :-d:-!

There's just something about yellow accents on a watch....& even yellow watches in general, that I really like!! Can't explain it.

































Continuing with the yellow theme.....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow so nice T4P Big congrats; its a beauty and thanks for sharing. Enjoy! Great addition. Well done  Love the yellow diver too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 0311B50

Braving the rapids.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

More more pls @Time4Playnow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time4Playnow




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> View attachment 14177383
> 
> 
> View attachment 14177385


Super duper nice T4P


----------



## fcasoli

Rangermaster


----------



## Adam020

Count me in guys!
Received today:










Will come more (better) pic's!


----------



## Adam020

fcasoli said:


> Rangermaster


Looks good the yellow "G-Shock" on the bezel! How did you do this (with what product)?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Adam020 said:


> Count me in guys!
> Received today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will come more (better) pic's!


Congrats Adam Nicely done and welcome to the club

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Been lurking in this thread for a while. I need to get some decent action shots of my Rangeman. Until then, here's one I snapped in January:









Doc Savage


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Borealis rubber strap, 24mm


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very cool T4P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Rocking the 1000a on a perfectly matching Barton NATO today. Love this combo..









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Trying out my new digital calipers. Carbon materials for calipers so no scratches on watches! ;-)

Atsa big boy!!!! Atsa BIG BOY!!!! :-d:-d

p.s. this forum sucks - always changing the orientation of my pics!


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Time4Playnow said:


> Trying out my new digital calipers. Carbon materials for calipers so no scratches on watches! ;-)
> 
> Atsa big boy!!!! Atsa BIG BOY!!!! :-d:-d
> 
> p.s. this forum sucks - always changing the orientation of my pics!
> 
> View attachment 14250883
> 
> 
> View attachment 14250885
> 
> 
> View attachment 14250887


Wow, 20mm tall! I guess its light weight made me think it wasn't that deep. Monster 

Doc Savage


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

C A S I O
Day


----------



## Tiribos




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## memento_mori




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Happy Independence  Day to @Time4Playnow (OP) and to all U.S. G-Shockers on F17 & WUS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

Soft drink , strong watch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Time4Playnow

ORANGE strap for the beast! :-d I like it!!


----------



## Maddog1970

Went black on my new Jaysandkays......not loving it.....maybe orange?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Maddog1970 said:


> Went black on my new Jaysandkays......not loving it.....maybe orange?
> 
> View attachment 14330063


It also works on a Zulu strap. I like the 2-piece straps for the GPR...


----------



## Maddog1970

And the winner is......26mm Garmin rubber!

Fits, I have 3 or 4 laying around, and they are as comfy as all heck!
Must admit, I do REALLY Ike the blue factory strap that comes on the Land Rover LE - May have to wheel over to Pacparts and have a mooch....

Black 26mm Garmin on GPR....


----------



## Maddog1970

Finding this combo to be strangely appealing......I wonder why?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Maddog1970 said:


> Finding this combo to be strangely appealing......I wonder why?
> 
> View attachment 14332523


The watch looks great! :-! Wish I could say the same for the rest of the pic. I think I threw up in my mouth a little. :-d:-d:-d

(Steeler fan)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Perhaps the most beautiful one of all four Rangers 









35th Anniversary GPR-B1000TF-1 Magma Ocean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Ranger doing its thing......









I just noticed this, and forgive my aging eyes - bottom left arrow in the display while in Nav? Compass?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Toyota Landcruiser GPR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K2LINOS

The BEAST!!!Absolutely perfect!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

So I learned that the GPR-B1000 is one of the few? g-shocks that has real, functional bezel screws.









Source is G-shock HighFashion youtube video:






If you haven't seen this disassembly video of the GPR before, I recommend it. But I DON'T recommend doing this to your own watch!! :rodekaart:-d:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Maddog1970

New shoes for the Rangebeast!

I have the Jaysandkays, but really haven't grown to like them, so I added some colour via PacParts......


----------



## Tiribos




----------



## anto1980

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Perhaps the most beautiful one of all four Rangers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35th Anniversary GPR-B1000TF-1 Magma Ocean
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What model of GPW-1000 is that?


----------



## anto1980

Time4Playnow said:


> ORANGE strap for the beast! :-d I like it!!
> 
> View attachment 14330021
> 
> 
> View attachment 14330023
> 
> 
> View attachment 14330025


Jays and Kays adapter. And bend???


----------



## Tiribos

anto1980 said:


> What model of GPW-1000 is that?


GPW-2000TFB-1A gravitymaster 35th anniversary limited edition


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## JustAbe

Casio G-Shock GPR-B1000TLC-1JR "Team Land Cruiser - Toyota Auto Body" 2018 Rangeman, Ceramic Back, Carbon Fiber Band
























GPR-B1000TLC-1JR


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Here's mine! What a beast of watch!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## KoolFrankCastle

my baby girl. always so reliable.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Arunkulfi

Apoligies but how do i post a photo to the forum from my mobile browser


----------



## Arunkulfi

Beastman 😊


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Arunkulfi said:


> Beastman 😊


Big congrats @Arunkulfi Enjoy Great shots


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

They're just uber cool


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Olive drab congregation  GPR bottom (r)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GPR-B1000tlc-1


----------



## Adam020




----------



## journeyforce

My 35th Ann. version


----------



## Time4Playnow

Haven't worn my GPR-B1000-1B in a looooooong while. Some of you might be interested to know, it's been in full darkness for at least the past 3 months - probably more like 4 or. 5 months - and the battery level is still on High. I guess its power saving function works pretty well. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great post @Time4Playnow  Yeah as the OP and founder of this terrific thread you gotta maintain it on a regular basis This thread has tremendous potential staying afloat for some years to come. Just my 2cents ;-) 









My beloved TLC and on of my fave Mudmaster's GPR-B1000tlc-1 and GWG-1000gb-4 ( Casio China  Edition )


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Two 35th Anniversaries. Magma Ocean Rangeman GPR-B1000tf-1 and the Gold Tornado Gravitymaster GPW-2000tfb-1


----------



## Maddog1970

My baddest of bad ass watches, my Rangebeast on Jaysandkays, with a 24mm steel bracelet.......and for the very first time since I have had it, battery has dropped to 3......days are starting to shorten here in Canada, May have to move it from under my office skylight, to on a window sill!


----------



## 0311B50

Boxing training.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Try


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GPR sandwiched by 2 olive drab Mudmaster's


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

T4P my fave thread ( apart from the Nature thread of course )









Full house


----------



## DingoDave

Bad a** watches! Man I wish I had the wrist to pull one off. Tried one on at an AD. No go. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

DingoDave said:


> Bad a** watches! Man I wish I had the wrist to pull one off. Tried one on at an AD. No go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Meh, these particular watches are always going to look big. Go for it!

Doc Savage


----------



## Prdrers

DingoDave said:


> Bad a** watches! Man I wish I had the wrist to pull one off. Tried one on at an AD. No go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I would say by conventional standards 99% of the ppl wearing these don't have the wrist to pull it off; but F17 marches to the beat of its own drum. If you like it, go for it. Life's way too short to worry what others think. Go crazy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Would u believe it. The 35th Anniversary Ranger my clear-cut favourite  Never thought that the Frogman will be overtaken one day!


----------



## Arunkulfi

Cheers bruv ,got this as adv birthday gift yesterday ...new love ...rangebeast is angry with me 😄



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Arunkulfi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beastman 😊
> 
> 
> 
> Big congrats @Arunkulfi Enjoy Great shots
Click to expand...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Guarionex

Been a member for many years but never really stopped here. Hello My name is Guarionex , i have an addiction to watches ....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome aboard @Guarionex  Great Ranger. Enjoy


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

I never liked plastic straps, so I was excited to find out about the aftermarket lug adapters so I could slap a nylon velcro on it!



























Doc Savage


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great weekend gents


----------



## electorn

I am coming back into the fold with an incoming next week! I am going to use this one as my motorcycle watch. Not sure where I am going to site it yet though.

Quick question:
I notice there are a few different coloured straps out there - I fancy trying a red one; are these straps genuine and where are people buying them from?

Edit: Looks like JaysAndKays adapters are the way to go.


----------



## KoolFrankCastle




----------



## electorn

Mine arrived today, here seen sharing a window sill with friends.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Joxerra

jays_and_kays said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hi from Spain!! I want to buy a GPR this christmas and I'm amazed with this configuration... I supposed it was everything in Jays and kays web, but I just find adapters and bullbars... not the leather straps... Could you please tell me where to find the strap?

Thank you!!


----------



## anto1980

...waiting for the next color of GPR! Desert???


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex

Rise and shine Solar G's... Too bad it's raining.


----------



## anto1980

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kwv89

Here's mine getting a charge


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Guarionex

Morning stroll


----------



## xliujames

Looks fantastically gigantic! 🙂


----------



## Guarionex

Deliciously


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

2 beauties no doubt


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more and greetings to Poland and @Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## therion

Good morning


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## KoolFrankCastle




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Maddog1970

'Tis a thing of beauty......









My 2 minor gripes remain:
- quicker GPS signal pick up
And
- in Nav mode, an indication of distance travelled......unless that already exists and I just don't know it!


----------



## JustAbe

From Left to Right:
GPR-B1000TLC-1JR "Team Land Cruiser - Toyota Auto Body" Rangeman 2018
GWF-D1000ARR-1JR x Antarctic Research ROV "Tokyo University of Marine Science and Technology" Frogman 2019
GWN-Q1000MB-1AJF Marine Blue Gulfmaster 2017


----------



## that.gshock.life

B-e-a-u-ti-ful. Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## xliujames

I gave in and picked up this rangebeast for Christmas


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

xliujames said:


> I gave in and picked up this rangebeast for Christmas


Pls photos as soon it has arrived  Congrats!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Complete


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## metcard

Has anyone figured out whether it's possible to switch the mm:dd around? 
Having the month before the day is probably my only gripe with this watch.


----------



## metcard

Has anyone figured out whether it's possible to switch the mm:dd around? 
Having the month before the day is probably my only gripe with this watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Drummer1

metcard said:


> Has anyone figured out whether it's possible to switch the mm:dd around?
> Having the month before the day is probably my only gripe with this watch.


That is a common date format that you see on almost everything. I guess it may be different in other countries. I own this watch but have not seen an option to where you can chang the date format.


----------



## Maddog1970

Jaysandkays adaptors and bracelet on my Rangebeast right now......finally dropped down to 3 bars!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Rigel

My third one in Rangeman series..
View attachment 20200116_173149.jpg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

2 Olive Drab beauties


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Toyota Land Cruiser Ranger









GPR B1000tlc


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Drummer1

Hello,
I made a horrible mistake and have been beating myself up about it, and that was that I sold my GPR-B1000TF 35th Anniversary Rangeman a week ago!!!
I decided to start buying some other watch brands for my collection and didn't have the money to make my purchases so I did the stupid thing and flipped my Rangeman and now I regret it because I miss it. 
Yes, I know that was stupid of me to do! 
If anyone here owns a GPR-B1000TF Rangeman who wants to sell one or knows of someone wanting to sell it, please let me know because I would like to get one and not ever part with it like I did recently.
Thank You!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Africa theme 









Especially 4 @Drummer1 ... the 35th Anniversary


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@Time4Playnow best thread on F17 imho but he gotta post more often









Great weekend everyone


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Green Ranger & mb-3 Frogman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Old school and contemporary


----------



## TatsNGuns

So most reviews of this beast seem to state the screen isn't actually large as you'd expect . I'm a official Buy G shock watch - sell said G shock guy ... only two to have ever survived the purging cycle is the rangeman and my pathfinder.

I'm tempted by this monster but especially so since reaching maturity my eyes have decided to not play nice so now I look for larger font , ease of readability etc.

Any older farts with drying retinas on here who can speak up in these regards?

Thanks









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Like the ad


----------



## WestleyMark

That's a great pair of watches.


----------



## TatsNGuns

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

KoolFrankCastle said:


>


Is this screen with that nice fat sized font a standard screen option?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## TatsNGuns

... on board ... can confirm thick as a steak ! Comfy cozy steak though .. medium rare.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ranger overlooking the South China Sea  on a gloomy foggy weekend


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Aftica theme


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Olive Drab delight. Shout out to the OP @Time4PlaynowHopefully everything ok. Pls take good care


----------



## memento_mori

About a month ago a walk from the Kahlenberg to the city of Vienna


----------



## TatsNGuns

In case the size comparisons are still needed ...

Annika is only slightly larger then rangeman gps .... 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

And just in time to add more to this thread... Jays&Kays adapter arrives and begins the changing up of many a strap variant ... for the record I actually find the rubber strap comfy cozy but as all things Watch Owner Illnesses ... here we go with a few...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## therion

My little beasts


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## TatsNGuns

therion said:


> My little beasts


How well can you read that inky dinky screen on your mudmaster?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TatsNGuns said:


> How well can you read that inky dinky screen on your mudmaster?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Not bad at all


----------



## therion

TatsNGuns said:


> How well can you read that inky dinky screen on your mudmaster?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Very well actually. It's just the angle and my bloody Huawei P20 pro camera that made it look like that. I can't wait for my contract to run out, so I can get a proper camera phone again...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

therion said:


> Very well actually. It's just the angle and my bloody Huawei P20 pro camera that made it look like that. I can't wait for my contract to run out, so I can get a proper camera phone again...


Yes definitely room for improvement  Btw ( below ) a simple iPhone shot








G-SHOCK MUDMASTER GWG-1000DC-1A5
MASTER IN DESERT CAMOUFLAGE


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

It's been almost 2 years since the release. Time flies.

Team Land Cruiser - Toyota Auto Body x G-Shock GPR-B1000TLC-1 Rangeman


----------



## TatsNGuns

therion said:


> Very well actually. It's just the angle and my bloody Huawei P20 pro camera that made it look like that. I can't wait for my contract to run out, so I can get a proper camera phone again...


Looks sexy AF ... normally not a fan of whatever you call the negative screen things and only recently became eye vision impaired but base everything around not wanting to have to squint and look even older while staring at watches. Think this will be my next watch.

Have gone from considering all quartz watches souless robots to actually enjoying the data. Love these current sizes too.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes definitely room for improvement  Btw ( below ) a simple iPhone shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK MUDMASTER GWG-1000DC-1A5
> MASTER IN DESERT CAMOUFLAGE


That camo mudmaster would look horrible on you ... I'll take it off your hands ! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

WFH today! My girlfriend  rocking the Rangeman


----------



## therion

My pile of plastic, synced of course ;-) . That furry thing in the back is my Havanese pooch.


----------



## TatsNGuns

Another night/day of playing around with endless strap combos... only interrupted by a new calling to obtain the Mudmaster ... thanks @deepsea_dweller ... I may actually have way more use of the Mudder than this rangeman .. you feel the pressure of doing gpsing stuff with this rangeman ...

Here comes the world class infamous poorly taken pictures....

That green canvas strap's thickness can't be truly shown via pictures .. just think of a slightly disappointing steak cut and that's about how thick that bad boy is.

Snuck in a few 22mm just to show color combos for those who haven't gone the route of the adapters.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such a cool pair


----------



## TatsNGuns

I'll match the one at least









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TatsNGuns said:


> I'll match the one at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Try this 









... shouldn't be too hard


----------



## that.gshock.life

I don't know how but I now have two Magma Ocean Rangemans in my collection 🤔🙄😜


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

that.gshock.life said:


> View attachment 14999563
> I don't know how but I now have two Magma Ocean Rangemans in my collection 🤔🙄😜


You gotta show off pls  2 Magma Ocean Rangers would be unprecedented on F17  Awesome


----------



## TatsNGuns

The best I could do would be 1 rangeman and 3 tudors .... or two turntables and a microphone ...

When is that ugly master of mudman arriving my way ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Temperatures are rising but still fresh coolish wind especially downtown...


----------



## that.gshock.life

Deepsea_dweller said:


> that.gshock.life said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14999563
> I don't know how but I now have two Magma Ocean Rangemans in my collection ???
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta show off pls  2 Magma Ocean Rangers would be unprecedented on F17  Awesome
Click to expand...

There's a reason why we are blessed with two hands ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

that.gshock.life said:


> There's a reason why we are blessed with two hands
> 
> View attachment 15002239


Nice nice ... even a nature shot; couldn't be much better


----------



## TatsNGuns

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nice nice ... even a nature shot; couldn't be much better


Clearly you are forgetting he could be a she and she could be holding a plate of tacos ... see even nature shots can be improved upon if given longer consideration...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TatsNGuns said:


> Clearly you are forgetting he could be a she and she could be holding a plate of tacos ... see even nature shots can be improved upon if given longer consideration...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Of course nature shots can be so different; you should check out our ( F17 ) famous G Shock nature thread .....









Hong Kong Golf Open 2018/ 1st Round my girlfriend presenting happily the just few days earlier released GPR-B1000TF-1 Magma Ocean Rangeman .... Perfect setting I would say on a gorgeous balmy sunny November day  I still remember .... time flies


----------



## Jacklab

Simply The Best &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## that.gshock.life

Get the umbrella ready!



Jacklab said:


> Simply The Best ������������
> View attachment 15006531


----------



## TatsNGuns

Classed up the rangeman as I run through all possible strap combos .... where normally the panerai rubber is too short with the extension created by adaptors it makes it a comfy cozy wear .... nature shots and Lume shot included ...

Side note I'm almost 98.2% this is going to morph into the mudmaster ... and soon !

Ps. There are two kinds of humans ... those that rightly believe in samsquatch & those that are wholly incorrect. Fly your support flag as often as possible! .









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Terry M.

Just arrived


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Terry M. said:


> Just arrived
> 
> View attachment 15017841


Congrats Terry Very nice


----------



## TatsNGuns

Spring has sprung









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Attempting to get this screen along with moon chart but the watch is refusing to connect , congrats on the successful upload/ sequence of proper button pushing 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks @TatsNGuns  Great garden shot! Summer is coming 









[ 2019 shot ]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## axxkicker

Please add me to the owners list. Arrived yesterday.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

axxkicker said:


> Please add me to the owners list. Arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 15044865


Added Big congrats and enjoy. Looking forward to more photos whenever ready. Have a relaxing weekend and be safe


----------



## memento_mori

Sunset is correctly shown ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## that.gshock.life




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

2 of the coolest & finest G's I got; yet so different


----------



## that.gshock.life

Love this watch! Quite possibly my favorite photo of this watch!


----------



## JustAbe

* 
Casio G-Shock GPR-B1000TLC-1JR x "Team Land Cruiser - Toyota Auto Body" Rangeman 2018









*


----------



## DImGR

Can anyone tell me what LT under the day stands for as shown below? I can't remember what I pressed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## memento_mori

DImGR said:


> Can anyone tell me what LT under the day stands for as shown below? I can't remember what I pressed


Automatic backlight


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Memories 
Memories 









Image in the background St Malo, Brittany


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## JustAbe

*✰*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@Time4Playnow Missing your photos here 










Olive Drab invasion


----------



## DImGR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriend spotting the GPR B1000tlc-1jr today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## dhamiltongrey

kubr1ck said:


> Looks great, congrats! What's the comfort level compared to the D1000 Frog?


And And And in the lead by 1 second is the GW-5610, in joint second place is the Rangeman and the Frogman, can the "frog"man "jump" into second place or will the extra range of the "range"man push him into third place.. its a close race..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

British Army Mudmaster & the GpR-B1000-1B


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriends choice today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Casio time


----------



## Pete26

Please add me to the club


----------



## DImGR

Has anyone else noticed that the big four buttons hold water inside for long periods of time ? I got mine wet yesterday and today I can hear squeezing sounds of water when I press the buttons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## stockae92




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Photo: St-Malo in Ille-et-Vilaine, Brittany


----------



## tuygarul3z

My timepiece....love it.


----------



## Pete26

This one today. I was going to flip it. Glad I didn't









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Some of my girlfriends faves










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot @Time4Playnow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

You better post here @Omegaman21 Enjoy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Omegaman21

Here you go


----------



## that.gshock.life

That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life) • Instagram photos and videos


16K Followers, 1,033 Following, 780 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life)




www.instagram.com


----------



## cezwho

For those who used a JaysandKays adapter - how hard/soft are the hex screws? Do they easily chip/deform? 

I want to change mine, already have the adapter but want to get some info 1st before doing so.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Brittany

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TatsNGuns

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Brittany
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Would be neat if that tide graph could be made part of the home screen.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Off by a day or 5









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arunkulfi




----------



## TatsNGuns

Ostara, the season of ice thaw celebration when the day & night are close to being even
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegaman21

Nice!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

I think good timing bumping this thread up again  My girlfriend rocking the Olive Drab Ranger GPR B1000-1bjr










Great thread @Time4Playnow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TatsNGuns

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I think good timing bumping this thread up again  My girlfriend rocking the Olive Drab Ranger GPR B1000-1bjr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread @Time4Playnow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You take such clean juicy pictures .. I dont do the envy thing but if I start I'll make your picture taking as one of them 

Pre dog walk & mid dog walk ... live in the moment they say ... 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot @TatsNGuns Glad you like it. Always love your Turkey  shots. Pls more 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Hi there!
Looks like GPR B1000 has been discontinued!









惜別！GPR-B1000-1JR レンジマンが生産終了。G-SHOCK初のGPSナビゲーションシステム搭載モデル。 : great G-SHOCK world


GPR-B1000-1JRが生産終了になったことについて書いています。



blog.livedoor.jp





Will we see a new RANGEBEAST anytime soon?


----------



## Pavilions

Does this one have the new OLED display? same as the one on GXB100?


----------



## kubr1ck

Pavilions said:


> Does this one have the new OLED display? same as the one on GXB100?


It's not OLED, it's MIP (Memory In Pixel). The GPR was the first G-SHOCK to have it, followed by the GBX and other fitness models.


----------



## Jomarr

TLC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TLC 
Cool shots @Jomarr & @kubr1ck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

AstroAtlantique said:


> Hi there!
> Looks like GPR B1000 has been discontinued!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 惜別！GPR-B1000-1JR レンジマンが生産終了。G-SHOCK初のGPSナビゲーションシステム搭載モデル。 : great G-SHOCK world
> 
> 
> GPR-B1000-1JRが生産終了になったことについて書いています。
> 
> 
> 
> blog.livedoor.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will we see a new RANGEBEAST anytime soon?


Sad news indeed; but pls hold on to yours. Will be more difficult getting one in not so distant future .... Only 4 different models since the first release! Not an awful lot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sad news indeed; but pls hold on to yours. Will be more difficult getting one in not so distant future .... Only 4 different models since the first release! Not an awful lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haha, for sure! It's one of the GS I wear the most, I really like it...to me it's a kind of GS 2.0 given its connected functions but still not being a smartwatch, then the combo of CF in the straps, Sapphire crystal and ceramic caseback make it reaaally outstanding IMHO.

Nice pic anyway!


----------



## TatsNGuns

Is it snowing is space or did all casio satellites take a nose dive towards earth ? Nothing is linking over here in the great white north ... can others get their rangemans to GPS, etc ?























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique

TatsNGuns said:


> Is it snowing is space or did all casio satellites take a nose dive towards earth ? Nothing is linking over here in the great white north ... can others get their rangemans to GPS, etc ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I can't determine by your photo but if the battery is 2/4 or below, GPS functions are disabled!


----------



## TatsNGuns

AstroAtlantique said:


> I can't determine by your photo but if the battery is 2/4 or below, GPS functions are disabled!


It was above that battery level , it was a trip but since then it has engaged & gone all the way through. Appreciate the tip. TY
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

